# New Jersey Weather 2011-12



## bronco91

I know it a little early for this but i was on accuweather tonight checking out the weekend out look because i'm going camp this weekend and i found this. I was just wondering if anyone has found anything eles?


----------



## Dirty Jersey

We shall see. The last 2 summers were hot and we had big winter storms. And this summer was a doozy too.


----------



## Rich Graz

lets just hope we move into the blue, that is unless your seasonal.


----------



## bronco91

im realy hopping to move into the blue......


----------



## tjlands

Any NJ guys that did work for A National company plowing TD banks in NJ,
And didnt get paid what they were owed
Please contact me.
Just click on link below and call me or email me.
The sooner the better


----------



## grandview

That heavy blue snow is to far west,keep it away from Buffalo!


----------



## Rich Graz

tjlands;1299110 said:


> Any NJ guys that did work for A National company plowing TD banks in NJ,
> And didnt get paid what they were owed
> Please contact me.
> Just click on link below and call me or email me.
> The sooner the better


PM sent, on a side note I saw on your website you have the Terex compact wheel loader not sure what size but I priced one out today for a TL80 and it was 60k through Modern Equipment thinking about picking it up. I never owned a Terex (or an ASV which they recently took over) how do you like it? Do you use a snow box and if so what size?


----------



## blk90s13

I sure hope we get more than we can handle this year


----------



## Plow Nuts

Dayum I can hardly wait to try out the new light bar and strobe lights


----------



## cet

grandview;1299111 said:


> That heavy blue snow is to far west,keep it away from Buffalo!


I think Buffalo is in the middle of the east blue picture. You know you love it.


----------



## news913

I'm in Southeast Pa, right across the bridge from Jersey hope the snow comes down heavy! A friend of mine said he heard it's going to be a heavy winter, alot of snow.


----------



## Jgramlich

Just got destroyed by a hurricane. Let' get destroyed by some snow. Keep it comin'.


----------



## carrfamily01

I just bought my second truck - hope the blue moves east!


----------



## Andy96XLT

We have been getting a lot of rain, lets hope the pattern continues and the precip continues as the weather cools


----------



## GM_Fan40

Andy96XLT;1304464 said:


> We have been getting a lot of rain, lets hope the pattern continues and the precip continues as the weather cools


Ive been thinking the same thing


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Started preparing my plow already hoping for a lot of snow!


----------



## bronco91

i hope everyone did good throw the hurrica. im just glad thier not one this weekend heading to wildwood for firemen convention. praying for good weather


----------



## Andy96XLT

I am in the process of completely ripping apart my plow to refurbish it for this winter. Also just bought a bunch of replacement parts and prepping the truck even though its September... knowing my luck that means no snow. Sorry in advance guys  lol


----------



## Jgramlich

My truck hasn't started in a month. No headlights, either. I plan on waiting until the last minute to fix these issues, as I think it will increase our chances of a good storm.


----------



## rcn971

Haha......just bought a second skidder, two pushers and a turbo turf anti ice unit......I really need it to snow this year.


----------



## Rich Graz

rcn971;1310229 said:


> Haha......just bought a second skidder, two pushers and a turbo turf anti ice unit......I really need it to snow this year.


I feel the same way


----------



## rcn971

If anyone wants to hire me to apply anti ice applications for them pm me. Would be willing to apply in monmouth,northern ocean and southern middlesex counties.


----------



## Jgramlich

Guys, i had to make a post, the thread was about to go to page 2... I couldn't let that happen. 

Anyway, it's looking like it will be a cold, snowy winter. I'm looking at some more trucks this weekend.


----------



## iceyman

Summers over?


----------



## bronco91

here another map that i found it looks alot better for us.


----------



## plowin4u

Yeahhhhh! Bring it!!!:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## tls22

Is it snowing yet?


----------



## grandview

Timmy you ready for the snow?


----------



## blk90s13

Timmy got a license to use that shovel ?


----------



## ford550

No, doesn't look like he did. Also, Tim you need the be using that shovel, not just leaning on it :laughing: ....................

Good luck all, I think you are going to have a banner year again, time will tell payuppayup..................


----------



## s&mll

tls22;1325775 said:


> Is it snowing yet?


Putting on my salter now..... Might go presalt some lots


----------



## grandview

I'd vote for this guy!!!!!!

NJ candidate's '*****-in-bedroom' advice panned

Published - Oct 21 2011 01:06PM EST

TRENTON, N.J. — A political candidate in New Jersey is taking heat for tweeting that the way for a woman to keep her man is to be a "***** in the bedroom."

Republican state Senate candidate Phil Mitsch says he didn't mean to offend women. He says the comments were a version of advice given by others, including women.

Democrats attacked Mitsch for the tweet as well as others the candidate claims were doctored.

The state GOP has also withdrawn support, telling The Philadelphia Inquirer his comments made him unfit for office.

Mitsch's tweet read: "Women, you increase your odds of keeping your men by being faithful, a lady in the living room and a ***** in the bedroom."

Even without the controversy, Mitsch was a long shot in solidly Democratic Camden County.


----------



## Plow Nuts

grandview;1327686 said:


> I'd vote for this guy!!!!!!
> 
> NJ candidate's '*****-in-bedroom' advice panned
> 
> Published - Oct 21 2011 01:06PM EST
> 
> TRENTON, N.J. - A political candidate in New Jersey is taking heat for tweeting that the way for a woman to keep her man is to be a "***** in the bedroom."
> 
> Republican state Senate candidate Phil Mitsch says he didn't mean to offend women. He says the comments were a version of advice given by others, including women.
> 
> Democrats attacked Mitsch for the tweet as well as others the candidate claims were doctored.
> 
> The state GOP has also withdrawn support, telling The Philadelphia Inquirer his comments made him unfit for office.
> 
> Mitsch's tweet read: "Women, you increase your odds of keeping your men by being faithful, a lady in the living room and a ***** in the bedroom."
> 
> Even without the controversy, Mitsch was a long shot in solidly Democratic Camden County.


it is from a song by Ludacris the line goes " Lady on the street and a freak in the bed" <<<< he speakith the truth!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## bdlawncare

I don't know what to think this year.. The Long term forecasts are all over the place but on the other hand we have had an insane amount of rain and some straight up weird weather, could make for an interesting winter.. If it was even close to last year i would be happy!


----------



## cj7plowing

oh boy!!!

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/56792/northeast-snowy-trick-or-treat.asp


----------



## NJjunior973

Theres no way in h3ll!!?!?!?!?


----------



## ppandr

Probably will be an early year...got way to much to get done before Xmas.


----------



## herb1001

Didn't it snow 2 years ago in the last week of October or was that 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## plowin4u

Time for all the north jersey guy's to go out and do the snow dance!!payupwesport


----------



## s. donato

Yay yaw yay yaw Yay yaw yay yaw Yay yaw yay yaw (best snow dance I can do)

I guess I should get my plow wired up and installed on the new truck finally ;-)


----------



## lilsteve08

Northern NJ might get an accumulating, plowable snowstorm this saturday, go figure we pray for snow and I have the lead plow truck shear the main rear driveshaft off right before the u-joint and this is the same vehicle I use to do deliveries and I have an important delivery this saturday,guess I will have to get the backup truck finished fast LOL


----------



## grandview

Can't wait to see Timmy's first plow videos of the season. He's getting really good at plowing in circles!


----------



## Len90

herb1001;1330084 said:


> Didn't it snow 2 years ago in the last week of October or was that 3 or 4 years ago.


October 2008... I know New Brunswick got about 2inches and it wasn't even supposed to accumulate. State DOT and all public works crews scrambled to get spreaders and plows on after it started to accumulate.


----------



## jdiller

We expect a lot of snow. More than last year.


----------



## fatheadon1

im ready well maybe not ready but ill take whatever old man winter has got in store. On a side note has any one had problems with tons and tons of bees, we have been splitting fire wood and it seams the bees are going crazy and i dont ever remember them doing this before?


----------



## fatboyNJ

it might actually snow since my trans just started slipping and is gonna have to go in for warranty work soon


----------



## s. donato

fatheadon1;1331386 said:


> im ready well maybe not ready but ill take whatever old man winter has got in store. On a side note has any one had problems with tons and tons of bees, we have been splitting fire wood and it seams the bees are going crazy and i dont ever remember them doing this before?


brake cleaner kills them everytime 

good luck


----------



## mpiccoli

Lastest European Model runs show accumulations of 4-8" of snow for saturday.


----------



## lilsteve08

So how much snow if any for northeast new jersey (Passaic County)


----------



## rbyrnesjr

How about Bergen county?


----------



## ppandr

mpiccoli;1331592 said:


> Lastest European Model runs show accumulations of 4-8" of snow for saturday.


Yeah right. The ground temps are way to warm to support that. I say steady fat wet snow, little to a slushy 1" here in Hunterdon. Not liking the low of 24 Satuday overnight, thought.


----------



## NJjunior973

This is nucking futs... already a winter storm watch, all forecasts point to all snow. 


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
315 PM EDT THU OCT 27 2011

...WINTRY WEATHER IS EXPECTED SATURDAY INTO SATURDAY EVENING...

.AN EARLY SEASON COASTAL STORM WILL CAUSE POTENTIALLY HEAVY SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS.

NJZ001-007-008-PAZ054-055-060>062-280900-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.A.0008.111029T1200Z-111030T0400Z/
SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...
JIM THORPE...STROUDSBURG...READING...ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...
EASTON
315 PM EDT THU OCT 27 2011

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH
SATURDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH
SATURDAY EVENING.

* LOCATIONS...THE SOUTHERN POCONOS...THE LEHIGH VALLEY...BERKS
COUNTY...AND NORTHWESTERN NEW JERSEY.

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...POTENTIALLY 4 TO 6 INCHES OF SNOW...WITH THE
HIGHEST AMOUNTS OVER THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS.

* TIMING...SATURDAY MORNING INTO SATURDAY EVENING.

* IMPACTS...IMPAIRED TRAVEL...AND ISOLATED DOWNED TREES AND LIMBS
WHICH MAY CAUSE LOCALIZED POWER OUTAGES.

* WINDS...NORTH 10 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 20 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE MID 30S.

* VISIBILITIES...1/2 TO 1 MILE AT TIMES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## ford550

You guys are going to have tons and tons of snow this year. Why you ask? Because after 25 years I am no longer in the business..............get ready its coming Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

But i still have dollar bills hanging from the trees!!!:crying:


----------



## s. donato

First off thank you ford550 

Second vscrape. Make some room for salt next to the leaves ;-)


----------



## NJjunior973

Accuweathers map... winter storm watch, snowing in parts of the county now, still around 38 degrees here... wow is all i can say


----------



## Andy96XLT

i don't think its gonna be anything near that. It will be nice seeing the snow so early, but I would say the northern parts might get 2 inches or so and those of us in central will get a dusting. It will all be gone on sunday though with sunny skies and 50 degree temps.


----------



## GM_Fan40

Idk y but i have a hard time believing that we r gonna get any snow down my way let alone 3-6".. I hope it happens though!!


----------



## plowin4u

s. donato;1330391 said:


> Yay yaw yay yaw Yay yaw yay yaw Yay yaw yay yaw (best snow dance I can do)
> 
> I guess I should get my plow wired up and installed on the new truck finally ;-)


Snow dance worked! It's coming saturday!!:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## herb1001

So should I be putting on my plow? Thoughts anyone?


----------



## jdiller

yeah...I would put on my plow. Even if it doesn't snow...just to make sure everything is in perfect working order. This is gonna be like a pre-season NFL game (not serious, but ya gotta be ready)


----------



## jdiller

plowin4u;1332048 said:


> Snow dance worked! It's coming saturday!!:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


Nice job with the snow dance. I was telling my girlfriend that someone needed to "do the dance"...she thought I was joking...now she thinks I'm crazy


----------



## Harold Finch

Here we go boys.. Yes, looks like snow sat for northern NJ. I ran some ground temps as the air temp dropped this evening. Surprisingly the ground temps were very quick to follow and I already have surface ground temps below freezing. Which leads me to think that come sat morning and sat night we have great potential for significant snow/ice accumulations. Not only that but potential for a "lock up" on saturday night/sunday morning. With all of this moisture around during the day sat when we switch back to snow it will be wet/high water content snow/ice. When temps drop quickly to 25 sat night the 4-6, 8? inches on the ground will freeze to more of an ice material, not snow- hard to plow at that point. Lets all hope this doesnt happen. If you see that coming plow what you have to sat afternoon before the sun goes down. Good luck to all! At least this will wake everyone up and kick the season off with a bang.


----------



## tls22

looks like a good old fashion nor'easter coming up the coast,nice to get these types of systems early and often. I would forcast 1-2 along i-95(mainly on grassy surfaces) and north and west 6+.......have fun with that cement....


----------



## SDP Hauling

Well good luck and enjoy guys up north. I better find a company to sub for fast for my area


----------



## Andy96XLT

lols, accuweather lowered their totals, weather.com incresed theirs.


----------



## herb1001

OMG weather.com is saying 8-12 inches for somerset nj. These guys are crazy! No way thats happening.


----------



## Andy96XLT

lol i know herb ^^ where are you located?? Look on accuweather though, its 1-3 or so but they have pockets of 12"+


----------



## herb1001

I am in Franklin off 287. We will be lucky if anything stays on the streets. 1-3 on the grass i am guessing.


----------



## Jgramlich

We won't be seeing anything down at the shore, but I hope this is a preview of what we'll be seeing for the rest of the winter. Put a lot of work into the truck in the off season. I still have a cracked trans line, but that can wait...


----------



## Plow Nuts

Holy puzzle nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy96XLT

herb1001;1332723 said:


> I am in Franklin off 287. We will be lucky if anything stays on the streets. 1-3 on the grass i am guessing.


Nice, I went to rutgers prep for a few years... I am right on the somerset/hunterdon border about 15 miles west of you. I'll be curious to see what happens with this system. I am working on my plow now.. well eating dinner in a couple so taking a break... but i'll be ready I hope.


----------



## NJjunior973

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm warning for heavy wet snow...which is in effect from 2 am
saturday to 2 am edt sunday. The winter storm watch is no longer
in effect.

* accumulations...8 to 14 inches. The highest amounts especially
across the higher elevations and on non-paved surfaces.


----------



## mkwl

Honestly- I REALLY am hoping it's 1-2" on grass only- I'm in kentucky at the GIC with my college with no way to get back to NJ to plow before Monday.... FML! :crying: And we haven't even gotten started on leaves yet...... :realmad:


----------



## grandview

Timmy finished his autobiography!


----------



## shovelracer

Ready to roll. We are in the 12+ area, but I'm banking that daytime snow will not stick till late afternoon. Gonna be interesting, I saw all sorts of guys pulling their equipment out of storage today. Sorry, but that should have been done a while back. Also got word of a few commercial lots looking for contracts. If you can hear me please note: The price goes up after the first snowflake falls.


----------



## s. donato

just saw on NOAA they are predicting 6 for my area mostly after 2pm tomorrow.

i really should get my act together and get my plow out of storage.... now i can safely say it will be a storm since i am totally unprepared.... your welcome ;-)


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I hope you are right. I'm half prepared. Plow works but hours of work to be done on the truck.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I just looked at the updated totals... they seemed to lower them a lot. Still I got my plow ready this evening but I think its gonna be a bust in Somerset/Hunterdon.


----------



## plowin4u

Good luck to all the north jersey guy's, have fun, i guess us central guy's will be sitting this one out.Thumbs Up


----------



## ppandr

Andy96XLT;1332963 said:


> I just looked at the updated totals... they seemed to lower them a lot. Still I got my plow ready this evening but I think its gonna be a bust in Somerset/Hunterdon.


Yes they backed down to 2-6" on unpaved surfaces. I'd be happy just salting since I've only got 1 of 3 jeeps on the road. Whats funny is I only have one commercial contract back and it's seasonal.

Andy where you plowing this year? I've got alot of drives that I need a hand with.


----------



## Len90

Well a lot of silent preparations went on today just in case this thing actually does something to Central Jersey.

NJTA (who runs the the NJTP and GSP) has trucks parked at the Asbury Park Toll Plaza salt shed. Trucks have V-Box spreaders put on for the season and plows were also on! 

Rutgers University pick-ups mounted plows throughout the day and spreaders were also being put on.

Local Towns: V-Box spreaders mounted today.


----------



## djt1029

Still having a hard time buying into what the weather reports are saying, but I got the plow ready for my pickup today. Pretty much torn on this one, love the snow, but I'm still booked solid with landscape work also


----------



## Andy96XLT

ppandr;1333055 said:


> Yes they backed down to 2-6" on unpaved surfaces. I'd be happy just salting since I've only got 1 of 3 jeeps on the road. Whats funny is I only have one commercial contract back and it's seasonal.
> 
> Andy where you plowing this year? I've got alot of drives that I need a hand with.


Branchburg, Neshanic, Flemington, Raritan borough. That general vicinity. I am right off 202 in Neshanic Station so I am in a decent spot to not have to travel too far ha.


----------



## Andy96XLT

annnnd my area is now back up to 8-12... I really don't know guys. I hope everyone stays safe and is profitable. These early storms are dangerous.


----------



## ppandr

Andy96XLT;1333280 said:


> annnnd my area is now back up to 8-12... I really don't know guys. I hope everyone stays safe and is profitable. These early storms are dangerous.


Trees are already hanging low here. Have a good 1 1/2" on the grass and starting to stick on pavement in spots. 34 degrees now at 11am. Now 33 at 11:15


----------



## herb1001

Alright just changed all to snow here so I went and put the plow on. I don't want to think about it until I get a call.


----------



## Andy96XLT

all snow here, been so for about an hour or so. The temps are 32 to 33 and i am already seeing a slushy mixture on the roads... putting on my new cutting blade with my dad in a few. GOOD LUCK BOYS!! STAY SAFE!!


----------



## Len90

All snow here in central jersey at 32/33 degrees. Roads are slushing up.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

were at about 1.5 -2 inches here in woodbridge now ant 1:10
just got 3 calls from customers about blowing their drives and 1 account is a multi family apt thatts a shovel blower and salt for me after it stops,
weell after the furnitture guy gets here actually.
looks like ill make a few bucks 2day i have to take my younger daughter witrh me as wife and 2 older girls are down in trenton a regionals for cheerleading.
wife said the turnpike is horrible


----------



## Dirty Jersey

What no pics yet?


----------



## mkwl

Giving my dad play by play directions on how to plow snow over the phone from the GIC in Kentucky- he's never plowed before, but he's a smart guy so I trust him. 

Hopefully they don't get more than 8-10" or so or it's going to be nearly impossible to push.


----------



## shovelracer

Pic as requested


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Nice amount so far. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SDP Hauling

If anyone needs help up north I'm from Brick NJ. 732-278-7590 call or text or e-mail right to my phone [email protected]


----------



## Andy96XLT

Power is out at my house. Running on the generator. Not much accumulation on the roads but its the


----------



## captadamnj

Same for me, available for any and all help needed. Coming from Ocean County. Will go wherever needed, cuz we're sure not needed at the shore!. Call - 6 oh 9 - 6 one 8 - oh 366 - anytime tonite or Sunday. Phone will be on all nite. Don't worry about the time, if you need a truck, call, see sig. Grew up plowing in Central/North Jersey. I hear it's an absolute mess.


----------



## tls22

4-5payup :salute:


----------



## DirtyJerzey

crazy storm.... One town its pouring rain, next town 3-4" of snow... Got to salt and dropped some plows.... nice litte way to start the season off


----------



## ford550

Nice pic Tim. We got about 8", talk about bonus start to your season payup. I TOLD you guys it was going to snow. 25 years I waited for something like this and never got it . Next one should be around Thanksgiving, giving everyone 3.5 weeks to do leaf clean/ups. I had some fun though, put my x-blade on my dad's truck (he doesnt plow, used to use his for back up) and plowed the shop and my driveway.....


----------



## s. donato

Yeah glad some got some money out of this one. I couldn't get my mount in time so wound up protecting my house from falling trees and no power since 13 pm yesterday. And lost cable this morning. Its not looking so great from my angle.


----------



## shovelracer

Wound up with 10-16" here. Was reduced to 6-8" by midday today. Drifting up to 20" ground is measuring just above freezing, but it will lock up overnight I'm sure. Had a driver and a shoveler no call no show yesterday.


----------



## srl28

Nice that always starts the season off right! I hear you, had a similar situation last year. We do a large propane distribution center here by me and we went to clear it last night and whoever left last on Saturday morning decided it would be a good idea to lock the gate at the entrance that hasn't been used in years so we got stuck plowing it only once this morning. Not fun! Nice and heavy, wet 14". Could really use another truck, just can't find a used one worth a damn.


----------



## grandview

I hope Timmy doesn't send the next 5 years tells us about this big Oct storm he had to plow


----------



## iceyman

I was at my bachelor party in philly... is it bad that id rather see some tatas than snow piles?


----------



## grandview

iceyman;1335079 said:


> I was at my bachelor party in philly... is it bad that id rather see some tatas than snow piles?


WTF? When she due?


----------



## ppandr

Ended up with 2-10" depending on elevation. Only had one Jeep on the road...had 6" limb come down and smash windshield, ripped off a trans cooler line from branches, and lost brakes due to rusty lines. Couldn't get to half my drives due to trees and wires down. Still without power at shop. Commercials went flawless. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Andy96XLT

^^^ looks like my area scott... we got hammered with the trees around here.


----------



## tls22

ford550;1334246 said:


> Nice pic Tim. We got about 8", talk about bonus start to your season payup. I TOLD you guys it was going to snow. 25 years I waited for something like this and never got it . Next one should be around Thanksgiving, giving everyone 3.5 weeks to do leaf clean/ups. I had some fun though, put my x-blade on my dad's truck (he doesnt plow, used to use his for back up) and plowed the shop and my driveway.....


Yeah, i def called this wrong. I thought i ould be lucky to get a inch on the grass....when it started to snow at 11am, i was like we are def going to be plowing. Friday i was cutting grass and double cutting some lawns. Congrats on getting out, this fall is going to be a mess....tons of leaves still on the trees and the ground is a soggy mess....going to fight u all the way to the end...



grandview;1334906 said:


> I hope Timmy doesn't send the next 5 years tells us about this big Oct storm he had to plow


Would never be longer then the one you harp about.....


----------



## V_Scapes

^^ I hear that. We just got power back last night at 8. made some money with that storm but it wasnt fun plowing with a leafbox/vacuum on the truck with all the downed wires and limbs. my town is a disaster. im hoping the rest of the snow melts so we can START cleanups tommorow. cutting brush for 2 days gets old quick.


----------



## srl28

Have a bunch of bulk salt left over still but could use some more bagged. Who are you using and how much per bag for rocksalt? Could use a new supplier.


Hows the rest of the winter looking? Next chance at a storm?


----------



## herb1001

I would not mind another xmas storm. All I want for xmas is SNOW!


----------



## Rich Graz

herb1001;1339090 said:


> I would not mind another xmas storm. All I want for xmas is SNOW!


All I want is for the day after xmas is snow and some before that too, Weather works said we may get snow this Friday according to the alerts.


----------



## herb1001

Doesn't look like it is going to be cold enough.


----------



## gkm

looks like we may have to wait a little longer for the next snow


----------



## gman2310

This thread was starting to look a little lonely. Hopefully stays nice a couple of weeks to get clean ups done and then let the snow fly. Its def getting cold at night.


----------



## herb1001

Let it snow!


----------



## Rich Graz

lets talk about what nationals got what in our area, if there is nothing else to talk about. Lipinski is trying to sub out Targets for 15k for unlimited seasonal and they want a dedicated loader on site. All though they are three year deal and present it to a sub at 45k. How do you not lose money?


----------



## tjlands

Rich Graz;1353725 said:


> lets talk about what nationals got what in our area, if there is nothing else to talk about. Lipinski is trying to sub out Targets for 15k for unlimited seasonal and they want a dedicated loader on site. All though they are three year deal and present it to a sub at 45k. How do you not lose money?


The only way anyone would make money on that is if it doesnt snow, 
Even then over the course of three years it has to snow so I take that back, you cannot make money in NJ doing a target for 15k , dedicated loader and unlimited salt
They offered us targets at 14.5k , 3 of them. I counter offered 34k with conditions per year, of course they didn't take it.


----------



## herb1001

Do you guys check the weather every day, sometimes twice to 3 times a day? Looking at maps and 10-30 days forecasts (guesses)?

Am I the only nut that does?


----------



## GM_Fan40

herb1001;1357172 said:


> Do you guys check the weather every day, sometimes twice to 3 times a day? Looking at maps and 10-30 days forecasts (guesses)?
> 
> Am I the only nut that does?


Im on that team.


----------



## Jgramlich

We're finished with Lipinski this year. picked up a couple of their old contracts though, I guess customers weren't happy either.


----------



## lilsteve08

herb1001;1357172 said:


> Do you guys check the weather every day, sometimes twice to 3 times a day? Looking at maps and 10-30 days forecasts (guesses)?
> 
> Am I the only nut that does?


No I do the same thing, try to look at any info, news, farm$er's almanac, squirrels acorn size, will start wearing pajamas inside out, just give me the white stuff that makes me the crisp green stuff.


----------



## iceyman

Dont look at the weather for another week at least... unless your a golfer


----------



## tls22

iceyman;1360190 said:


> Dont look at the weather for another week at least... unless your a golfer


Looks mild for a while....i will not get worried until the end of december. Last year we did not plow until the 26th, and some of us already have a push in october.

That being said, i do not like the looks of the long range forcasting for the month of december, I hope things change........


----------



## Burkartsplow

1-2 inches tomorrow


----------



## mkwl

Looking at the long range- looks like overall cooling down over the next 10 days..... and a chance of something possibly frozen next Wednesday (yes I know it's just a guess, but a guy can dream, can't he?). At this point we're basically done with fall cleanups, this weekend is "get the trucks ready to rock and roll" weekend.... then- bring on the White Stuff!!!! I'm graduating on the 16th of Dec- so after that I'm hoping for continuous blizzards (and hoping to pick up a couple more driveways as well) :salute:


----------



## NJjunior973

Pattern should change within the next week or two, just go with the flow guys!


----------



## Len90

tls22;1361140 said:


> Looks mild for a while....i will not get worried until the end of december. Last year we did not plow until the 26th, and some of us already have a push in october.
> 
> That being said, i do not like the looks of the long range forcasting for the month of december, I hope things change........


Go figure snow for Halloween and shorts after Thanksgiving....

BTW: That was me trying to get your attention two weekends ago on Holmdel Road. Truck looks great!


----------



## ppandr

Out of 3 Jeeps I have NONE ready to go...one needs brake and fuel lines, next needs windsheild and air shocks, last needs air shocks, trans cooler, plow fabbed & mounted.

Not remotely ready..... YOUR WELCOMEThumbs Up


----------



## herb1001

Anyone seeing a snow event next week on their fancy websites or is it just accuweather make-believe?


----------



## Rich Graz

herb1001;1363325 said:


> Anyone seeing a snow event next week on their fancy websites or is it just accuweather make-believe?


I had seen 65% chance of snow for next Wednesday


----------



## lilsteve08

65% chance of snow where?


----------



## KEC Maintaince

not in central nj possibley rain to warm to see any snow. temp still hovering around 35-40 at nite...
hope this all changes in a couple weeks.


----------



## Rich Graz

lilsteve08;1363405 said:


> 65% chance of snow where?


your in the same area I am in, I doubt it but then again I doubted Octobers storm


----------



## Dondo

This might be wishful thinking but the am radio station 1010 wins just said snow is possible this Wednesday night and mid week next week. I know that most of the weather guys couldn't tell you yesterdays weather but I always get all happy when I hear snow. It's probably b.s. but has anyone else heard anything since I only heard the last half of the report.


----------



## GM_Fan40

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/meteomadness/two-snow-streaks-possible-this-week/58644


----------



## Len90

Dondo;1368838 said:


> This might be wishful thinking but the am radio station 1010 wins just said snow is possible this Wednesday night and mid week next week. I know that most of the weather guys couldn't tell you yesterdays weather but I always get all happy when I hear snow. It's probably b.s. but has anyone else heard anything since I only heard the last half of the report.


Not going to happen! It won't snow this winter... there I said it


----------



## s&mll

I was waiting for somone to mention the possible snow


----------



## s. donato

shhhh don't scare it away ;-)


----------



## mkwl

Don't worry guys- my primary plow truck (my '03) is in the shop 200 miles away for new brake and fuel lines- I won't have it back for another week or so.... NOT READY FOR SNOW MOTHER NATURE!!!! (I could plow with my '06 too but don't tell mother nature that)......

You're welcome


----------



## Jgramlich

Alright what's going on here? It's December. Usually the optimists in this thread have sworn it would snow at least 10 times by now! What's the deal? I like false hope! Where's the white stuff!


----------



## herb1001

It's going to snow 3-6 inches on Wednesday night, I can feel it.


----------



## Dondo

W.T.F. that is all I can say. I'm still not buying the fact it's going to snow but how can the map show the entire state is going to get less than 3".

I think I'm going back to my old way of watching the weather... Like just using my front lawn. It might not be able to call the weather a week out but it's always correct. If it's white then it snowed, if it's green it didn't!


----------



## Plow Nuts

When the forecasters say it is going to snow--then I keep my eyes peeled out the kitchen window for the real story.


----------



## NJjunior973

...winter storm watch in effect from wednesday evening through
thursday morning...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm watch...which is in effect from wednesday evening through
thursday morning.

* locations...carbon and monroe counties in the southern poconos
and sussex county in new jersey.

* hazard types...heavy snow expected.

* accumulations...3 to 8 inches with the greatest accumulations in
the higher terrain.

* timing...the rain should start changing to snow over the higher
terrain in the poconos during wednesday evening and change over
in all areas by very early thursday morning. The snow should end
around the start of the morning commute on thursday.

* impacts...the greatest commuting impact should occur thursday
morning. But anyone driving wednesday evening and night could
face difficult travel. Snowfall rates of 1 to 2 inches per hour
are possible during the height of the storm.


----------



## V_Scapes

I think its going to be a slushy nuisance for most areas. everything but the pavement will probably get coated. it was 55 degrees lst night at 11:30pm. i need one more week of snowless weather, dont feel like plowing with my leaf box/vacuum on again!


----------



## iceyman

Would love a little storm before Christmas


----------



## iceyman

Anybody looking for work in central Jersey let me know


----------



## srl28

Oh please let it be just slush. Main truck is down for turbo/injector issues!


----------



## Andy96XLT

im guessing its gonna be a big goose egg for everyone south of 80.


----------



## mkwl

Saying accumulations less than 1/2" by me in NW Bergen County with highs around 44* tomorrow... honestly I'd be happy to have any plowable snow until Dec 16th, when I'm done with final exams...... no fun plowing all night then having to take a final exam on no sleep!


----------



## srl28

I hear ya!

Couple more cleanups and some hardscape work still going on believe it or not. Been a great year and very drawn out. We have been trying to take advantage of the nice weather, thats why I figured I had another week or two to get my truck looked at. Just hoping this one passes us by or isnt much of anything. This time at least.


----------



## V_Scapes

^^ Agreed srl28. I still have people calling me for cleanups. It sucks being "stuck" in between seasons right now. the warm weather has been a treat to work in though. I'd love to get some good snow this winter but just not yet!! Anyway i just put the plow on, company i work for texted me: "We are going to throw some plows on right now...just sayin." haha that was enough for me to hookup, rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Plow Nuts

I won't put the plow on and we will get snow. I am prepared and we get nothing --a few more weeks and we will be ready to roll--fully. Trucks are ready now--me not sooo much


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow should fly between 12am and 4am. passaic/sussex county could see around 1-3. possible 3-6 in higher and colder elevations.


----------



## herb1001

iceyman;1371240 said:


> Anybody looking for work in central Jersey let me know


What areas in central jersey?


----------



## ygim

I'm just north of you guys in orange county, I cant wait for it to snow.


----------



## s. donato

eastern bergen look like nada. :-\ honestly not broke up about it. need to finish a job tomorrow anyway ;-)


----------



## ken643

Nothing for me in Essex ;(


----------



## djt1029

Looks like nothing here in bergen which is more then ok with me, still have about a half day of cleanups left and a patio/walkway we haven't even started yet.


----------



## Andy96XLT

some snow west and north northeast of it, were in the clear for now so you guys should be able to get your clean ups done


----------



## herb1001

Well to no ones surprise that storm was a bust.

Come on repeat xmas storm!


----------



## mkwl

herb1001;1372639 said:


> Well to no ones surprise that storm was a bust.
> 
> Come on repeat xmas storm!


FIngers crossed! A nice 12+" storm right around Christmas would be GREAT!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## ppandr

Looks dry through New Years...Thumbs Up


----------



## herb1001

We should get something the week before xmas.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Where'd ya hear that? I'm all for a storm before Xmas!


----------



## mkwl

Is anyone seeing any positive outlooks on probability of snow in the next 2 weeks? All I'm seeing from Henry and everyone else is temps in the mid-40's with rain showers around Christmas.... 

Not looking like we're going to be pushing any of that white gold before Jan 1st..... :crying:

Hope a cold front swoops down from Canada (eh! tymusic) and turns that rain around Christmas into a Christmas Blizzard!!!!


----------



## iceyman

If its not coming before xmas then i can wait til the new year


----------



## ppandr

I consider snow before Christmas/ New Years a bonus. I can't get everything done I need to at this point anyway....but I'll take snow above all else.


----------



## blk90s13

Where is my Christmas storm Santa :realmad:


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I keep asking too! And I've been good! I think.


----------



## mkwl

Gotta love 6" of snow before Halloween then nothing for Christmas... WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?!:realmad:

While I'm not sure if it's the fact that 2012 is around the bend, or global climate change, ...... something's screwy with the weather that's for sure!


----------



## V_Scapes

accuweather is showing something around the 28th.


----------



## lilsteve08

Yeah Vscapes Santa 3 days late on the 28th LOL


----------



## ljbev

*snow*

Used to pray to the snow gods every winter.....Added some seasonals few years ago now I have mixed emotions...I got a few checks coming in and I'm just getting ready and its kinda nice....still like some snow to play with of course....


----------



## lilsteve08

Last year the December 26th storm was more than probably any of use wanted all at once, then followed by all the other snow we got last year, then we got the freak storm oct 29th, and now we are only at december 17th and it feels like and eternity, mother nature has a sick sense of humor


----------



## Dirty Jersey

We had some light snow here around 7:30 pm. Nothing stuck being 36*, lasted almost 2 hours. now the sky is clear.


----------



## Len90

There is a lot of potential for a storm to hit near the 26th. However, the cards need to fall perfectly for that to happen. There is also talk of something around New Year's that could develop. However, we need to change the pattern fast as this is not favorable for any sort of frozen precip.


----------



## V_Scapes

From what i understand the jet stream is too far north, which is what has been moderating our temperatures? if the jet stream was south of us itd be colder. 

I agree with lilsteve. it is a bit early, but i think the halloween storm was a good teaser to get everyone chomping at the bit.


----------



## Len90

V_Scapes;1383827 said:


> From what i understand the jet stream is too far north, which is what has been moderating our temperatures? if the jet stream was south of us itd be colder.
> 
> I agree with lilsteve. it is a bit early, but i think the halloween storm was a good teaser to get everyone chomping at the bit.


From what I understand the actual reasons are:

La Nina: weak pattern causing the storms to move from Southwest to the Great Lakes
NAO: It's been positive which means no zonal blocking. We need a negative NAO to create the zonal blocking and allow coastal storms that bring up the snow. 
PNA: It's been hanging around neutral to slightly negative. This creates warmth and ridging in the East but cold in the West. We need this to go positive.


----------



## JPMAKO

Len90;1384015 said:


> From what I understand the actual reasons are:
> 
> La Nina: weak pattern causing the storms to move from Southwest to the Great Lakes
> NAO: It's been positive which means no zonal blocking. We need a negative NAO to create the zonal blocking and allow coastal storms that bring up the snow.
> PNA: It's been hanging around neutral to slightly negative. This creates warmth and ridging in the East but cold in the West. We need this to go positive.


You are correct in that a -NAO and a +PNA are conductive to East Coast Storms. Thumbs Up I believe we will undergo a major pattern change right around the end of this week as we will see some phasing of the Northern and Southern streams of energy. The DGEX and Euro agree so now it is time to start locking in some model consistency and we will be able make a more accurate forecast later in the week. Some of the Models are hinting at back to back events between the 25th and the 28th.

Jason


----------



## NJjunior973

*Christmas Present?*

 All can hope


----------



## Len90

Well let's just hope this thing gets cranking because it's the best shot of snow we have right now. Also, as Jason pointed out let's hope we get some phasing.


----------



## bdlawncare

Hearing rumors about some snow for the northeast Possibly Christmas weekend... Oh man would I love a white christmas! On a second note look at the weather channels predictions for the end of the later half of the winter


----------



## fordf350dually

*I Want Snow*

Where is the snoww already the boredom is killing mee!


----------



## forestfireguy

Guys--Its not really winter yet.....Dec 22 I think.


----------



## lilsteve08

October was a freak occurance, I heard it was fueled by a tropical storm, I never saw snow in October and I've been around 39 years, LOL. I saw a kid pulling a plastic sleigh while trick or treating, now that's freaky...


----------



## JPMAKO

Well Boys and Girls I took some time last night and looked into some of the forecast models as well as teleconnectors for this time period. I have noticed that we have a NAO trending neutral as well as the PNA. This is a good start but there are other things that need to occur for us to be in a favorable pattern. One other important piece of the puzzle is a strong northern stream which would allow the cold air to come down from Canada. We need this to happen before or during the storm so that the low can get closed off and provide amplification. The way it looks right now this will occur too late hence the wave of energy on the models is getting pushed out to sea. There is still time for change and the good news is that this should be the begining of our pattern change as there are muiltiple shortwaves of energy coming up from the Gulf after this one.



Jason


----------



## iceyman

Good to have u back Jason... looking forward to this season.


----------



## mkwl

Fingers Crossed!!!! I'd love to have a Christmas Storm! Thumbs Up


----------



## bdlawncare

well as we get closter to christmas they keep trying to say its getting weaker... I have a feeling we arent going to get any snow on christmas... well atleast anything plowable but you never know! Never thought i would see snow in october either! Anyway the good news is i think after this it will start to get colder the jetstream is supposedly dropping down below us which means more cold weather ahead hopefully!


----------



## V_Scapes

bdlawncare;1385672 said:


> Hearing rumors about some snow for the northeast Possibly Christmas weekend... Oh man would I love a white christmas! On a second note look at the weather channels predictions for the end of the later half of the winter


Whatd they say harry?


----------



## bdlawncare

They said despite the current warm air that the jet stream is moving down and they said to expect below average temps from Jan to march... How much of this I believe idk.... Just figured i would let you guys know what I saw


----------



## mkwl

bdlawncare;1387207 said:


> They said despite the current warm air that the jet stream is moving down and they said to expect below average temps from Jan to march... How much of this I believe idk.... Just figured i would let you guys know what I saw


Not to shoot the messenger here..... but honestly I don't believe anything the weather guessers say.... at the beginning of the season they were saying how similar this winter would be to last- lots of snow, cold temps...... so far.... been the warmest November on record and not a flake of snow (since our freak storm in Oct)..... I just hope we get something soon-ish, and Christmas would be perfect! Though I think the chances of that are dwindling....


----------



## blk90s13

Is there a reason why I saw over 14 trucks today alone with plows on ? including municipal pickups ?


----------



## Len90

blk90s13;1388038 said:


> Is there a reason why I saw over 14 trucks today alone with plows on ? including municipal pickups ?


Unless they know of something that I don't. The only storm to even give us a slight hope is around the 26th but doesn't look like anything at this moment.


----------



## herb1001

Tomorrow is the first day of winter.


----------



## mkwl

Well.... looks like the christmas eve storm is a bust for us guys....... I love how Texas has had more snow than us in NJ......WTF!?!?!?!?:realmad:

At this point, I wouldn't mind having no snow until after Jan 2nd..... as I'm away with the GF and fam next week..... don't really want to have to come running home to plow....

(hoping reverse psych works here guys)Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Should I have started spring cleanups today?


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1389195 said:


> Should I have started spring cleanups today?


I'm starting work on some soil grading jobs right now.... might as well take advantage of the clear weather while it's not snowing..... Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Its crazy cause we rush rush rush to finish cleanups before the snow flys and theres nothing in the forecast for weeks. Im working with a buddy doing masonry to keep from getting too bored and make some extra cash. Im thinking about trying to get a customer to move on a driveway extension project, digging out part of the yard and building a rock wall, doesnt look like the grounds going to freeze anytime soon.


----------



## ppandr

Lucky I have a fair amount of carry over from fall to play with. Not planning on doing much until after New Years though. Need a break. Besides my seasonal is playing my bills when I'm not doing anything. This has been a grueling year with a pending divorce and dumping my business partner as well. Need a week off to veg.......


----------



## s. donato

ppandr;1391157 said:


> Lucky I have a fair amount of carry over from fall to play with. Not planning on doing much until after New Years though. Need a break. Besides my seasonal is playing my bills when I'm not doing anything. This has been a grueling year with a pending divorce and dumping my business partner as well. Need a week off to veg.......


been down the ex-wife and ex-partner road before. Good luck to you. if you need anyone to talk to i am here. :salute:


----------



## Jgramlich

Well, this time last year I was texting my friends letting them know I wouldn't be making it out tonight due to the impending storm. 

This year I'll be drinking my face off instead. Merry Christmas, all. Looks like we're all on the naughty list this year with this warm weather...


----------



## LAB INC

Jgramlich;1392115 said:


> Well, this time last year I was texting my friends letting them know I wouldn't be making it out tonight due to the impending storm.
> 
> This year I'll be drinking my face off instead. Merry Christmas, all. Looks like we're all on the naughty list this year with this warm weather...


When is it going to snow ?????????


----------



## blk90s13

LAB INC;1392432 said:


> When is it going to snow ?????????


NEVER ( insert dr evil laugh here ) :laughing:


----------



## s&mll

LAB INC;1392432 said:


> When is it going to snow ?????????


Im thinking about going back to work. Have some projects that we can do. Ground isnt frozen and well im just bored out of my mind. I cant even spend time fixing equipment because with no snow nothing is moving to break


----------



## ppandr

s&mll;1392452 said:


> Im thinking about going back to work. Have some projects that we can do. Ground isnt frozen and well im just bored out of my mind. I cant even spend time fixing equipment because with no snow nothing is moving to break


Have to admit liking not having to fix anything.....but plenty of time for MW3


----------



## AG09

ppandr;1393060 said:


> Have to admit liking not having to fix anything.....but plenty of time for MW3


I do the same thing and play COD waitng for the snow. What system you have?


----------



## mkwl

blk90s13;1392447 said:


> NEVER ( insert dr evil laugh here ) :laughing:


Seriously! I don't see anything in the 15 day guess-cast from accuguesser.com....... not looking too promising


----------



## iceyman

Talk to u guys in February .. probably will have more chances to golf then plow til then


----------



## herb1001

accuguesser.com has something for Jan 3rd next tuesday. But its all hopes and dreams.


----------



## ppandr

ag09;1393658 said:


> i do the same thing and play cod waitng for the snow. What system you have?


ps3 id:
HAVESTER_52 (all caps)


----------



## JPMAKO

As I stated earlier the pattern is about to change. Around the end of this week we will see the teleconnectors start to trend in the right direction. It appears that the PNA is starting to trend positive which implies a strong ridge in the west while our negative NAO will provide the trough in the east. We will also start to see some arctic air pushing down from Canada in the beginning of next week. If these three factors play out, conditions will be favorable for some action between January 2nd - January 14th.

Do not pay attention to the 15 day forecast as it is computer generated and changes with each model run. It is the least reliable way of forecasting.


----------



## lilsteve08

Yesterday (Tuesday) we had about 2 inches of rain and today we have cold, windy trace of flurries, I think all of us should form a Class Action Lawsuit against Mother Nature herself for Mental Anguish and Anxiety due to lack of snow. She should have held back octobers event till after christmas. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;1394515 said:


> As I stated earlier the pattern is about to change. Around the end of this week we will see the teleconnectors start to trend in the right direction. It appears that the PNA is starting to trend positive which implies a strong ridge in the west while our negative NAO will provide the trough in the east. We will also start to see some arctic air pushing down from Canada in the beginning of next week. If these three factors play out, conditions will be favorable for some action between January 2nd - January 14th.
> 
> Do not pay attention to the 15 day forecast as it is computer generated and changes with each model run. It is the least reliable way of forecasting.


I sure hope you're right about something coming our way between the 2nd and 14th Jay! Now I'm finished with school I want as many snowstorms as possible haha


----------



## Len90

JPMAKO;1394515 said:


> As I stated earlier the pattern is about to change. Around the end of this week we will see the teleconnectors start to trend in the right direction. It appears that the PNA is starting to trend positive which implies a strong ridge in the west while our negative NAO will provide the trough in the east. We will also start to see some arctic air pushing down from Canada in the beginning of next week. If these three factors play out, conditions will be favorable for some action between January 2nd - January 14th.
> 
> Do not pay attention to the 15 day forecast as it is computer generated and changes with each model run. It is the least reliable way of forecasting.


I have noticed that the ridging we have had will disappear around the time of the New Year. Am I also correct to guess at some bitter cold for the first week of January with a huge trough reaching towards Georgia?

Very intersting to finally see some of this after this really saddening November and December.


----------



## to_buy

I am in Newark and waiting for the snow, need to pay the holiday bills. We got spoiled last year, if no snow this year nothing to fix next fall. 
EVERYONE DO THE SNOW DANCE


----------



## lilsteve08

I heard if you wear your Pajamas inside out that helps, Happy New Year Everyone and "Let it Snow"


----------



## to_buy

what if you go to bed NAKED? I need to go buy some pj's.A penny on every window sill is suppose to work also.


----------



## ppandr

Looking f-in dismal. Come on mother nature throw us a bone....or 6".
Gonna start binge drinking soon....


----------



## highlander316

ppandr;1397714 said:


> Gonna start binge drinking soon....


already did! Bring on New Years early! Bottoms up!


----------



## rbyrnesjr

And here I thought I was the only one!


----------



## ken643

Well weather bug has the little snow flake icon for Sunday night. 40% chance of rain and or a snow shower, Surrounded by 50 degree temps, UGH This is Nuts in January. " Im not going to be able to get the GI Joe with the kung fu grip" What movie? LOL


----------



## s&mll

Well I think after the winter im gonna sell the 2500s. I have no reason to own hd trucks for my line of work. Only have them to make income come winter. And as a sub there is no seasonal contracts. Getting 10mpg is hurting my bottom line when there is no snow to justify. I think I can get 4 cyl colorados with service bodys. 20mpg sounds great to me


----------



## s&mll

What do you guys think?

Colorado Regular & Extended Cab 2WD Trucks
•4 cyl, 2.8 L, 5-speed manual
20 city / 27 highway

Is what I found on google


----------



## to_buy

4 cylinder is ok, they had problems with the inline 5. What year is the truck you might sell,I am in Union County
Lets go drinking for the snow


----------



## KEC Maintaince

to_buy;1398159 said:


> 4 cylinder is ok, they had problems with the inline 5. What year is the truck you might sell,I am in Union County
> Lets go drinking for the snow


lets all meet at BREATHLESS in rahway....

i have the GMC Canyon with the quadcab and v-8


----------



## s&mll

Why a v8 in sucha small truck? what is your mpg? Seems like it defeats the purpose of getting a small truck.


----------



## herb1001

I have had many many good nights at breathless. Alway a good time!


----------



## LAB INC

herb1001;1398811 said:


> I have had many many good nights at breathless. Alway a good time!


Looks like its going to get cold then warm up again at the end of next week. This sucks when will it snow ????? What does every one think ???? HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE !!!!! BE SAFE !!!!


----------



## KEC Maintaince

about 16around town and 19 on highway going to put a tuner on it soon should bump my mpg up a bit or so.
if you hammer it it goes way down
i have a cat back exhaust k&n air cleaner truck rides beautiful.
truck is not that small fits 5 adults very comfy.
my plans were to install a 7ft 6 fisher and salter on back but my ideas have changed. probley going to a dedicated plow truck next yr. probley a cherokee or wrangler. 
want to start out small keep it strictly resi and light comm. 
got offered a few small churches this yr and ii turned them down not ready for that yet


----------



## KEC Maintaince

LAB INC;1398822 said:


> Looks like its going to get cold then warm up again at the end of next week. This sucks when will it snow ????? What does every one think ???? HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE !!!!! BE SAFE !!!!


i think that if the weather pattern gets cold at least there will be a chance of snow but the weather is flip flooppin from 20-45+ degrees its very unstable. once it gets cold and stays cold i have faith we will see some significant accumulation. not enuff to make up for lost time but enuf to keep us busy for a little bit.


----------



## LAB INC

KEC Maintaince;1398967 said:


> i think that if the weather pattern gets cold at least there will be a chance of snow but the weather is flip flooppin from 20-45+ degrees its very unstable. once it gets cold and stays cold i have faith we will see some significant accumulation. not enuff to make up for lost time but enuf to keep us busy for a little bit.


I hope so it would be nice. I hope we don't go all Jan with out any snow. I hope soon I lose faith quick. I love to have a good storm.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

here is a pic of my Canyon


----------



## s&mll

Nice looking truck


----------



## Rich Graz

when are we going to get some snow


----------



## KEC Maintaince

Thanks got 6 haw strobes on her 2 in front and 4 in the back. got them from strobes and more... 
has a 2 1/2 inch leveling keys up front with bilstein shocks. 31.5 inch tirers on 18 in GMC chrome rims Black leather int drive is absoluty beautiful.
imo too nice to install a plow. but next yr ill see what happens


----------



## mkwl

Cold and dry, warm and rainy..... this s*cks!


----------



## automoto

nice lookin truck! Happy New Years guys hopefully the weather will start cooperating soon!


----------



## herb1001

Some flurries today, just a tease.


----------



## blk90s13

If I didn't sign a contract for this year I would be on the beach for the next 4 month some where HOT as hell right now


----------



## srl28

Snowing in Sussex Cty now, higher elevations at least have a dusting on them and its coming down alright. Go figure.


----------



## s&mll

Jealous of you guys in Sussex county. Enjoy ot


----------



## srl28

Dont be too jealous, it stopped about 40 minutes ago. Dusting and thats it.


----------



## s&mll

haha I havent seen a flurry since oct. 

Dusting is better then nothing


----------



## austin1229

when we gonna get something down here in south jersey. just got new truck and plow this year dying to use it


----------



## V_Scapes

We had a dusting also, almost had an anxiety attack when I saw that!

My buddy came back from tug hill with the bed of his truck loaded with snow. I was like " whats this stuff called? So this is what money looks like?".


----------



## srl28

Yea didn't wind up being much at all. Wind this morning blew most all of it around. One of the larger companies in my area salted all their lots, heavily too! I can see having quite a few ticked property managers/owners this morning cause none of those lots needed to be salted. I'm sorry I know we're all itching to do something and especially something we can bill for but everyone is trigger happy with the salt the past few years.

The state and county seems to be one of the worst offenders of oversalting. My local roads are absolutely covered in salt, entirely too much. Dust all over and everythings white. All for a 1/4 to1/2 inch of snow.


----------



## LAB INC

srl28;1401940 said:


> Yea didn't wind up being much at all. Wind this morning blew most all of it around. One of the larger companies in my area salted all their lots, heavily too! I can see having quite a few ticked property managers/owners this morning cause none of those lots needed to be salted. I'm sorry I know we're all itching to do something and especially something we can bill for but everyone is trigger happy with the salt the past few years.
> 
> The state and county seems to be one of the worst offenders of oversalting. My local roads are absolutely covered in salt, entirely too much. Dust all over and everythings white. All for a 1/4 to1/2 inch of snow.


Well the next ten days look like nothing. WTF This sucks when is this going to turn around.


----------



## srl28

Yep, just looked at accuguesser too. Rain next thursday as it will be in the high 40's!! In January! Gettin old now, running out of things to keep myself occupied lol


----------



## LAB INC

srl28;1402071 said:


> Yep, just looked at accuguesser too. Rain next thursday as it will be in the high 40's!! In January! Gettin old now, running out of things to keep myself occupied lol


I no right same hear. WTF I hope Jan is not a wash out This sucks its getting old real fast. What you think it will turn around I was told Jan it would. So far its bs.


----------



## forestfireguy

There was a very light coating of a strange and powdery white substance all over my yard this morning. Anyone else see this anomoly?


----------



## Rich Graz

I feel like the kid from the I phone commercial everyday that I wake up "will it snow today?"


----------



## LAB INC

Rich Graz;1402526 said:


> I feel like the kid from the I phone commercial everyday that I wake up "will it snow today?"


Tell me about it me to. Then I realize its going to get warm and rain. Sweet sorry for the negative attitude everyone.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

i seen a flake on my windshield headin to work this morning i got so excited i thought this is it then checked the weather 50degrees by thursday somethin has to give.


----------



## LAB INC

KEC Maintaince;1402678 said:


> i seen a flake on my windshield headin to work this morning i got so excited i thought this is it then checked the weather 50degrees by thursday somethin has to give.


Lets hope it turns around. Please bring us some snow.ASAP.


----------



## Jgramlich

it's F'n cold out. that's all i got.


----------



## herb1001

It can't not snow right?


----------



## lilsteve08

Have faith fellas, I looked at the online farmers almanac for jan and feb and it shows snow for end of jan and a lot in feb too, hopefully just not on or directly before Valentine's Day I own a florist and that's all I need,


----------



## shovelracer

Where I live we got a hair over an inch. Where we work the wind took care of most of it. We got a salt run in for our commercials. We needed to capitalize on the sun yesterday morninig. Last thing we needed was icy lots this morning from refroze hardpack. I bet there are a few out there this morning.

On the other note what we have going on this year is called herd thinning. There are just too many guys that have come into the market with devaluing prices. Since most of these guys have no real business capital, many will choke out by spring with their big payments and spoiled dreams of big money. It has been almost 10 years since we had one of these. That said the rest of us should not put away the plows yet. There will be snow and based on past records we are likely to get some large accumulations late in the season when things are wetter. Nothing like 36" the last week of march to get spring cleanups started.


----------



## lilsteve08

From www.farmersalmanac.com

Northeast U.S.
Long Range Weather Forecast for January 4th - March 3rd

January 2012
4th-7th. Some light snow, then clearing skies. Mid-Atlantic region remains wet.
8th-11th. Fair skies.
12th-15th. Stormy, then fair, mild weather.
16th-19th. Showers Mid-Atlantic region. Light snow and rain New England.
20th-23rd. A chance of rain or snow.
24th-27th. Storminess from the Southwest brings a dose of snow.
28th-31st. Showery, especially for Mid-Atlantic.

February 2012
1st-3rd. Rain, then fair, cold conditions.
4th-7th. Increasing clouds, cold.
8th-11th. Wet snow mixed with rain Mid-Atlantic north through New England; slushy accumulations of 4+" possible.
12th-15th. Light snow, then fair skies.
16th-19th. Unsettled.
20th-23rd. Heavy wet snow sweeps up through Mid-Atlantic across the rest of Northeast, 12+" possible; then fair, cold.
24th-29th. Spotty light snow/flurries; could turn steadier, heavier over eastern New England.

March 2012
1st-3rd. Light snow/flurries. Steadier, heavier snows along New England coast.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I hope we get more then that. But I'll take what comes.


----------



## V_Scapes

Not for nothing but at least we're all saving wear and tear on the rigs.


----------



## s&mll

Well not making some money sucks, but what is worse is the bordem. I cant even play cod anymore.


----------



## NJjunior973

Northeast Weather
There is a big Potential for a storm on the 12th of January. Northern stream energy in the form of a clipper dives south the same time a Juicy gulf storm moves Northeast. i see the Gulf storm slowing down and meeting with the northern stream energy. The two storms should phase off the coast of VA and from there, coupe potentially track northeast from there, becoming a powerful nor'easter...details are very unclear at this time, and i do not expect models to catch onto this storm at most 4 days in advance. Details to emerge in the days to come.


----------



## V_Scapes

X2 on the boredom factor.

Accuweather has a good article on the homepage today explaining what could potentially take place within the next 2 weeks if anyone is interested.


----------



## s. donato

i am not interested ;-)


J/K


----------



## gman2310

V_Scapes;1403361 said:


> X2 on the boredom factor.
> 
> Accuweather has a good article on the homepage today explaining what could potentially take place within the next 2 weeks if anyone is interested.


Do you have link for accuweather story


----------



## V_Scapes

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/pattern-change-winter-coming-snow-cold/59847


----------



## gman2310

Was nice to get some snow last night, had about half inch, coated parking lots enough to salt and make a few bucks


----------



## V_Scapes

I did see some decent snow bands going over south jersey last night on the weather channel. lucky...


----------



## ppandr

I just had a call from a new client that lives in a devolopment I do about 20 houses in. She said the guys who has been plowing her for years had called and said he could afford to keep his truck and needed to sell because it hadn't snowed. KInd of on the fence about that...don't like to see guys struggle because Ive been there too...on the flip side looks like a few more accounts. 

Anyone going to MANTS?


----------



## Snow Commandor

I've yet to see any signs of us (North Jersey) being in the blue. It"s been an extremely dry December. Can't wait to try my recently installed Fisher 2000 tailgate spreader. Who know what's in store for the remainder of the winter.


----------



## Rich Graz

lilsteve08;1402981 said:


> From www.farmersalmanac.com
> 
> Northeast U.S.
> Long Range Weather Forecast for January 4th - March 3rd
> 
> January 2012
> 4th-7th. Some light snow, then clearing skies. Mid-Atlantic region remains wet.
> 8th-11th. Fair skies.
> 12th-15th. Stormy, then fair, mild weather.
> 16th-19th. Showers Mid-Atlantic region. Light snow and rain New England.
> 20th-23rd. A chance of rain or snow.
> 24th-27th. Storminess from the Southwest brings a dose of snow.
> 28th-31st. Showery, especially for Mid-Atlantic.
> 
> February 2012
> 1st-3rd. Rain, then fair, cold conditions.
> 4th-7th. Increasing clouds, cold.
> 8th-11th. Wet snow mixed with rain Mid-Atlantic north through New England; slushy accumulations of 4+" possible.
> 12th-15th. Light snow, then fair skies.
> 16th-19th. Unsettled.
> 20th-23rd. Heavy wet snow sweeps up through Mid-Atlantic across the rest of Northeast, 12+" possible; then fair, cold.
> 24th-29th. Spotty light snow/flurries; could turn steadier, heavier over eastern New England.
> 
> March 2012
> 1st-3rd. Light snow/flurries. Steadier, heavier snows along New England coast.


Did you see what farmers also predicted in December, last time I took farmers seriously was the last time they were right. I don't recall last time farmers was right.

Not being negative just hope/wish I had a real solution to base things off of. If I knew things were going to be like this for this season I would have kept the half a million in my pocket that I invested this year. Where the F*c* is the snow? We all need it and in actuality we all stimulate the economy when it does by paying our employees that need it just as much as we do.


----------



## Rich Graz

gman2310;1404116 said:


> Was nice to get some snow last night, had about half inch, coated parking lots enough to salt and make a few bucks


well good for you sir, why don't you tell the snow gods to bring the snow up further north for the rest of us here. J/K at least someone in NJ is making money


----------



## WeatherWorks

*Second Half of January*

Folks...We are looking very positive for wintery precipitation in mid-late January. This winter is very similar to '06-'07 and '99-'00 in which negative arctic oscillation (-AO) didn't occur until later in the winter months. The cold air will be squeezed out of the arctic and right over the Eastern U.S. allowing for a few shots of plowable events. Good luck!!

www.weatherworksinc.com


----------



## iceyman

Anybody wana go to the beach?


----------



## Jgramlich

washed my truck in a t shirt today...


----------



## Snow Commandor

Did clean-ups on 6 commercial properties today in my t shirt.


----------



## ken643

Took a ride to Seaside heights NJ today, Plenty of people walking on the boardwalk. 67 degrees on jan 7, are you kidding me? WTF????


----------



## V_Scapes

Definatly good truck washing weather today.
Ken i remember watching those videos of you plowing in the blizzard this time last year, crazy. 
I went and talked to a customer before about work in the spring. 
Although it sucks not having snow, if your a landscaper i think if people get to look at their propertys all winter theyre going to notice more things they want done. could be a promising spring.


----------



## ken643

Good luck vscapes, you make an interesting point for landscapers. Yeah no snow videos so far this year  I hope to make some more


----------



## rcn971

We revamped a irrigation job for a back yard today.....finish that up on Monday and start another on Tuesday. The areas that don't get a lot of sun are actually still frozen though which kinda sucks.


----------



## rcn971

....so I guess I'll just start chipping away at the spring install work I have to do. If that doesn't make it snow we are all beat....lol.


----------



## Rick547

ken643;1406921 said:


> Good luck vscapes, you make an interesting point for landscapers. Yeah no snow videos so far this year  I hope to make some more


Best snow plowing videos on YouTube!


----------



## ken643

Thanks Rick547!


----------



## LAB INC

*Any Snow*

Well I guess no snow this week again. Looks Like we will do some small jobs since we dont have any snow. I guess its got to snow some time !!!!! When is it going to snow guys ???????????


----------



## JPMAKO

LAB INC;1407643 said:


> When is it going to snow guys ???????????


When I go to Florida at the end of the month! I will be gone for four days so it WILL snow


----------



## blk90s13

JPMAKO;1407837 said:


> When I go to Florida at the end of the month! I will be gone for four days so it WILL snow


Any chance you would leave sooner ? :laughing:


----------



## Harold Finch

North Jersey- Possible ice/snow showers thursday night after the big rain event on wed.

Friday pm chance of coating up to an inch of snow.

Sat/sun small snow storm on the board. 

All long range reports lead to winter starting next weekend..

Enjoy the break, I think we will finally be in it come next week.


----------



## bdlawncare

Harold Finch;1408113 said:


> North Jersey- Possible ice/snow showers thursday night after the big rain event on wed.
> 
> Friday pm chance of coating up to an inch of snow.
> 
> Sat/sun small snow storm on the board.
> 
> All long range reports lead to winter starting next weekend..
> 
> Enjoy the break, I think we will finally be in it come next week.


Not doubting you just curious where you heard this?


----------



## iceyman

Walk outside latr.. you mite get to see a few flurries lol


----------



## lilsteve08

This will be the first year that I needed to make exactly what I did pushing snow as last year so I can cover a new monthly bill I tool on, so without any snow I was forced to seek part time night employment, It is not easy to find a decent paying job with benefits, however I was in the right place at the right time, and ran into someone who is in the same fulltime business as I am during the day, I applied and essentially was picked out of 200 applicants, made me feel great being that I haven't been actively working for someone else for about 9 years.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well, I Just went out to my truck to get something. What do you know it's snowing. Started to coat things quite quickly too.


----------



## lilsteve08

Where are you Dirty Jersey?


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING

Really not good for me I started a 1800 sq ft paver patio at the end of last week. I figured with the weather I might as well get it done. If im not plowing I am going to take advantage of this weather. I know alot of guys are mad and I dont blame them for no snow, but I stepped in S__t this year and got a great seasonal contract. I am still hoping for snow due to me having all commercial properties.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Outside of Atlantic City but closer to Ocean City. Almost at the bottom of the state. LOL! Started to slow down to taper off as I type this.Only a bit more then 1/2" to 3/4". Wasn't expecting anything.


----------



## lilsteve08

Where are you Dirty Jersey?


----------



## Dirty Jersey

In a town called Egg Harbor Township. About 4-5 miles off the coast. Sorry for pic being huge LOL!


----------



## lilsteve08

I am right next to Wayne, Passaic County, send some snow my way, I have a positive attitude, but this winter is anyboby's guess....


----------



## Dirty Jersey

My grandparents lived in Bloomfield, Aunts in Verona, Caldwell, Booton, I did a lot of work at the Port of Newark when I was in my apprenticeship. Let me get my snowmiser suit on and send some white stuff your way LOL! It's pretty much done here. just some real light stuff floating around almost looks misty when looking into the light. Yeah we will see whats going to happen. Time will tell.


----------



## Rich Graz

Dirty Jersey;1409153 said:


> My grandparents lived in Bloomfield, Aunts in Verona, Caldwell, Booton, I did a lot of work at the Port of Newark when I was in my apprenticeship. Let me get my snowmiser suit on and send some white stuff your way LOL! It's pretty much done here. just some real light stuff floating around almost looks misty when looking into the light. Yeah we will see whats going to happen. Time will tell.


For some reason the picture of the snow miser really just made me smile


----------



## Rich Graz




----------



## AG09

lilsteve08;1409144 said:



> I am right next to Wayne, Passaic County, send some snow my way, I have a positive attitude, but this winter is anyboby's guess....


I'm in Wayne. Do you own a landscape business?


----------



## Sportsman500??

Although it is nice having no snow for once, we are definitely needing some. Nothing scheduled in the 10 day. Of course, the one snowstorm when I had ~15 inches the day before halloween, i crashed my truck. And it hasnt snowed more than an inch since.


----------



## Snow Commandor

It's going to snow up here in Bergen County for sure. Why you ask. Cause my tranny just crapped out on me yesterday.


----------



## tls22

pattern blows guys.....doubt we do much until febuary...and im not even sure it will improve by then....models have that alaska low coming back towards the end of the month.....and if that happens....we will probably plow again in 2013


----------



## iceyman

tls22;1409495 said:


> pattern blows guys.....doubt we do much until febuary...and im not even sure it will improve by then....models have that alaska low coming back towards the end of the month.....and if that happens....we will probably plow again in 2013


Hey timmy... been awhile... you know your gona send some guys off the deep end with no snow talk lol


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Thanks for the video post Rich. One of my favorites. Woke up this morning to go to work and all was gone.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Damn this is really the first year we are over prepared. We got another truck with new western 8 ft pro plus blade, 70' s ford tractor loader and 10 ft snow box, new snow dog 2.5 us spreader, fixed every little thing wrong with all the trucks, have all materials in place, all contracts signed, and now we sit on our thumbs......oh wait this no snow could be our fault. We are usually unprepared and scrambling at the last minute. [email protected]!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djt1029

Looks like we might at least have a chance at some salt runs next week, we'll see what happens. I'm sure we'll have a couple of chances to plow this year but even that will still be a disappointing season especially after last year spoiled us.



Snow Commandor;1409371 said:


> It's going to snow up here in Bergen County for sure. Why you ask. Cause my tranny just crapped out on me yesterday.


If we get a freak storm while your trucks down let me know, im right over in bergenfield


----------



## WeatherWorks

Still looking good for January 21st through the first week in February. Solar activity is continuing to decrease and we are still moving toward a negative arctic oscillation.

http://weatherworksinc.com/blog/hold-on-winters-not-over


----------



## lilsteve08

Northern New Jersey, Passaic County is getting 2 inches of rain, did the cold temperatures and the precipitation get a divorce and someone forgot to tell the snow plowers? I just can't understand what the problem is? Alaska is ordering all those shovels and fuel and the national guard sent at least 70 people to help digout,AOL says they have 6 feet of snow on their roofs, knock half of that off and let it blow our way, and we are getting about 2 inches of rain, with talks of flooding streams, LOL


----------



## V_Scapes

The cold air isnt in place yet. you need the cold air and moisture to come together just at the right time. like theyre saying about this neg. arctic occillation, if that cold air was here already we'd all be pretty busy right now.
Imagine all this rain was snow!? Probably about 15" i would think.


----------



## blk90s13

The pleasure of being a NJ resident !


----------



## rcn971

47 degrees on the way to 57 here.....haha


----------



## RepoMan1968

50* and cloudy 
going up to 63* 
possible flurries this evening ?? 

:laughing: snowdance time


----------



## Plow Nuts

RepoMan1968;1412171 said:


> 50* and cloudy
> going up to 63*
> possible flurries this evening ??
> 
> :laughing: snowdance time


WTF 63 during the day--then fluries at night--at least it is snowing on my smart phone screen saver--LOL


----------



## iceyman

Im ready for spring


----------



## RepoMan1968

hold tight , the weather lady says it will begin to feel like winter . starting tonight Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman;1412572 said:


> Im ready for spring


Hahahahaha:laughing:

I swear parts of my lawn are growing alittle.


----------



## rcn971

Went out and staked one of my sites today...haha. People have been stealing them around here so I was putting it off.


----------



## Rich Graz

Just read if the rain was snow today would have been equivalent to eighteen inches of snow


----------



## lilsteve08

Snow flurries, heavy winds, early AM snow squall in west paterson, NJ , bring on the white stuff


----------



## djt1029

Few flurries here, nothing worth getting excited about but I had almost forgotten what snowflakes look like.


----------



## Len90

Well that was a nice pleasant reminder to what Winter is supposed to be like this morning. Some intense thunder sleet followed by a quick snow squall. All melted instantly thanks to warm ground temperatures... Still nice to see that white stuff can still fall.


----------



## mkwl

I love how it's cold now through Sunday- then 47*F on Monday with RAIN :realmad:..... then cold and dry next week before warming up at the end of the week, with you guessed it.... more RAIN :crying:

I give up- bring on spring cleanups!
n:salute:


----------



## LAB INC

*snow*

well nice little bit of snow to day, I was watching the weather and they said the second half of the Jan is going to warm up again. WTF this is BS I am getting so up set. I don't mean to sound negative but is it not looking good. What do you guys think ?


----------



## lilsteve08

I still have faith it will snow, The wind today was wicked, it blew items off my shopping card and almost destroyed the sign on our bldg, I had to fight the wind with the ladder and take it down.


----------



## RepoMan1968

and i thought it was my dandruff


----------



## blk90s13

RepoMan1968;1413836 said:


> and i thought it was my dandruff


Look at the bright side.................. you still got hair :laughing:


----------



## Snow Commandor

Well if I get the money together and rebuild my trans it won"t snow. If I let the truck sit & don't fix the trans we'll get clobbered!


----------



## Jgramlich

Seriously guys, this is bizarre. Frigid tomorrow followed by a warm up and precipitation... sure to be rain. We can't catch a break.


----------



## iceyman

Jgramlich;1414226 said:


> Seriously guys, this is bizarre. Frigid tomorrow followed by a warm up and precipitation... sure to be rain. We can't catch a break.


not bizarre at all.. no cold air in place means any storm right now brings warm air with it and pushes any cold air out. Were no looking good for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## s&mll

Just read sam ebbys blog on facebook. He says no snow till atleast feb now.


----------



## LAB INC

*Sucks*

Oh that is just great. I am so happy I just love sitting around and waiting for it. This really sucks. Come on and Just snow a few times I am getting mad....


----------



## mkwl

Yup- looks like this $**tty pattern we're stuck in will continue at least through the beginning of February- oh well.... so much for another year like last winter...... 

What really pi$$*s me off though is the fact that back in Oct every one of the weather guessers was saying it would be a winter of "average cold and above average snowfall"..... so WTF happened to that? It's the middle of JANUARY and we haven't had a single snowfall yet (except for the October storm which was an absolute nightmare)....... just goes to snow you just can't count on mother nature.....


----------



## srl28

Anyone remember the last season that it was like this? We were all trying to remember the other day and werent sure.

Already seeing some guys putting spare and backup trucks for sale, extra plows, etc. Got a smoking deal on a new salter this week. Good time to buy if you need something.


----------



## djt1029

srl28;1414570 said:


> Anyone remember the last season that it was like this? We were all trying to remember the other day and werent sure.
> 
> Already seeing some guys putting spare and backup trucks for sale, extra plows, etc. Got a smoking deal on a new salter this week. Good time to buy if you need something.


2006-2007. In my area we only had 3 plowable snows that year, and the first of those was Feb. 14, the last was St Patricks day which gave us 6-8". The first accumulating snow that year wasnt until almost Feb according to rutgers -

http://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/?section=menu& target=wint0607snowtotals


----------



## Harold Finch

Well get something. Remember, most of our work last year came in a three week period in jan. Have faith.


----------



## V_Scapes

Yea but that 3 week period was in the beginning of january. 
Its painful to see these storms tracking accross chicago/great lakes areas an barely missing us. Even massachusets got some good snow a few days ago! I need something to get rid of this boredom, hate not seeing the plow on the front of my truck everyday.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;1415509 said:


> Yea but that 3 week period was in the beginning of january.
> Its painful to see these storms tracking accross chicago/great lakes areas an barely missing us. Even massachusets got some good snow a few days ago! I need something to get rid of this boredom, hate not seeing the plow on the front of my truck everyday.


It's killing me too man- plows haven't been out of the garage (except to test them and make sure they're working- with the October storm) since last winter...... would sure be nice to get at least a little 3" storm in the next 2 weeks or so.... unfortunately it looks like this next system is going to hit us with rain :crying: then cold and dry next week.... then 50* next weekend with more rain..... :realmad:


----------



## Snow Commandor

I purchased a new cutting edge for my plow about a month ago but desided not to change it yet. If I leave it alone there's a better chance we'll get some snow. If I change it now we wont get nothing.


----------



## ppandr

Billing out my third ( and final) seasonal installments and feeling slightly guilty. I am expecting some resistance on this one. I actually have regular (not snow season) customers pissed I have not been on thier jobs in January....thats a first.


----------



## lilsteve08

After all the snow last year I repaired my backup truck, had plow pums repaired and painted stuff and now nothing, but we do have this extreme cold and then rain, I know it's a science, just can't understand why it's so close but yet so far. I miss the rush ,d of course the loot too...


----------



## PerfectProperty

Im happy and im not. Seasonals are paying but the checks are coming in a bit slower. I doubt well get much cause I spent $$$ on fixing things up! Only thing left is new tire for bobcat. We might get a salting for the morning but I think its just gonan rain out instead.

Chuck


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter weather advisory for tonight until 10am tommorow. northern NJ, snow and sleet, possibly one inch of snow and sleet with ice mixed in. maybe someone will get lucky enough to push some slop around.


----------



## ppandr

In words of Jimmy Buffet.....salt, salt, salt....
Better than nothing.
Whats the 40% chance of Thursday night all about?


----------



## highlander316

i'd rather spread salt all night long then plow. Fast and easy.


----------



## V_Scapes

Well seeing that I dont really salt, im hoping on a few hours of pushing some slop around, dont really care if i dont touch my driveways but id like to plow the lots. At this point ill take anything, plow is on the rig!!!


----------



## NJjunior973

Winter weather advisory, pre salted today.


----------



## s&mll

Getting some Sleet in hillsborough now


----------



## to_buy

Tuesday 50 degrees this sucks


----------



## RepoMan1968

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/philadelphia-pa/19107/daily-weather-forecast/350540?day=6

hate to beat a dead horse. Doesen't look good down the road 53* 45* 40*

Im just south of the line for a salt event , approx 30 miles .


----------



## Len90

Might be something in the works for overnight as the NJDOT is out salting dry roads. Never thought I would be excited to see a state truck out on the road just spreading after what we had last year.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Its hailing/ snow in Wallington, NJ and here in clifton lots of ice is forming.


----------



## Murphy4570

Figures that the year I decide to build my own snowplow truck is the year that it doesn't snow at all. I have rotten luck sometimes. 

Well, at least it won't be freezing cold for my regular 9-5 job at least...


----------



## PerfectProperty

Too bad I dont start salting till around 5 am........ Beleive me no one wants salt bills when its gonna be 45+ tomorrow


----------



## djt1029

Looks good for a salt run tonight, better then nothing and looks like the best we'll be getting until Feb.


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow sleet mix here in passaic county and the roads are coated but the temperature is hovering around 32. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ppandr

Salt run done....nice that took minimal product for quick results. 33 degrees and rising. How about the possibility for a Saturday event?


----------



## iceyman

Some more rain for us... yippee


----------



## Rich Graz

Just got back from our first salt run since October storm. Didn't salt all properties only a select few that needed it and or requested after courtesy call. Our contracts give us complete discretion but we don't want to have to fight or lose a client for the money especially when temp is going up and rain will wash most of it away. But I will take it


----------



## AG09

Rich Graz;1417765 said:


> Just got back from our first salt run since October storm. Didn't salt all properties only a select few that needed it and or requested after courtesy call. Our contracts give us complete discretion but we don't want to have to fight or lose a client for the money especially when temp is going up and rain will wash most of it away. But I will take it


Same here...Hopefully this weekend will be something, but I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## shovelracer

Full salt run here. Saw a couple scabs driving around with plows on. Wishing and hoping I guess. Customers were happy to have us come. After the last couple winters budgets have been adjusted, and per visit customers are loving it right now. Winter isn't over yet though. On a side note one of the towns we work in missed 1 busy mountain road. Side roads were in better condition. They created a real dangerous situation. I understand budgets and cutbacks, but putting the public at risk by leaving the ice is just plain wrong. Especially when all the roads leading to this one were fine.


----------



## V_Scapes

Well that was exciting


----------



## srl28

shovelracer;1417935 said:


> On a side note one of the towns we work in missed 1 busy mountain road. Side roads were in better condition. They created a real dangerous situation. I understand budgets and cutbacks, but putting the public at risk by leaving the ice is just plain wrong. Especially when all the roads leading to this one were fine.


I'll take a guess where! What a mess some of the roads were. Others seemed to have been gone over about 20 times

Something in the forecast for Saturday? 40% chance


----------



## PerfectProperty

Wow my new Blizzard Ice chaser is wayyyyyyy better then my old Western Ice Breaker. I swear I got triple the coverage out of the new electic poly unit verses the old gas job! I could easily take on more properties for salting with this unit if anyone needs a salt sub! Anyone need parts for a Western Ice Breaker? RT 208 was pretty scary, everything else was good tho. If any of you guys need bulk or bagged salt check out The Corner Nursery in Lodi. Ive been buying from them for years. Good prices, they load you with a true 1 Yard or .5 yard bucket, and yes they are open at 4am!

Chuck


----------



## Len90

Well that sucked... Rutgers decided not to salt walkways which were all icy messes this morning... Great way to get welcomed back after 3 weeks off.


----------



## herb1001

I am hearing snow Friday night into sat. Morning. Anyone seeing or hearing that too?


----------



## djt1029

herb1001;1418894 said:


> I am hearing snow Friday night into sat. Morning. Anyone seeing or hearing that too?


Don't want to jinx it but im hearing a coating to an inch thursday night then 2-4 friday - saturday.


----------



## srl28

Lets hope so! Figures I go to do our billing for our "per event" customers from yesterdays event and our office computers, a laptop and desktop, both have some virus that keeps our accounting and billing software from opening. One of those days. Nice quick little storm would make me happy!


----------



## NJjunior973

Well looks like everyone could get a coating - 2 inches thursday pm into the night, and saturday looks to be something moderate.. atleast for us up here haha.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Who wants to loan me $1500 to fix my trans before the snow comes?


----------



## NJjunior973

Finally, saying any where from 3-6+ for saturday, and i guess tomorrow night anywhere from c-3... finally


----------



## srl28

About time is right! They giving any start times yet? Maybe the guys running around with plows on and snowblowers in their beds throwing salt down the other night were onto something lol!!


----------



## Snow Commandor

I need a miracle today if I'm going to get my trans rebuilt in time for this Saturday snow event!


----------



## tugboat609

Doesn't look like they are calling for much in the good ole south !!


----------



## AG09

srl28;1419924 said:


> About time is right! They giving any start times yet? Maybe the guys running around with plows on and snowblowers in their beds throwing salt down the other night were onto something lol!!


First one is tomorrow evening around 8ish and the other one I heard is sometime around midday on Sat.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

i hope we do get something i have to use up the gas in the blowers before it goes bad...
i got a few phone calls from customers wanted to know if i was still going to service their accounts since there has been no snow or ice they were worried i would of forgotten where they lived.


----------



## V_Scapes

From what I read depending on what the upper level disturbance does for the Saturday storm, the storm could track farther south resulting in higher snow totals. But a lot of the weather sources are saying mixing for saturday so hopefully that doesnt hamper totals.


----------



## Len90

V_Scapes;1420353 said:


> From what I read depending on what the upper level disturbance does for the Saturday storm, the storm could track farther south resulting in higher snow totals. But a lot of the weather sources are saying mixing for saturday so hopefully that doesnt hamper totals.


To me it is seeming like more of a Northern treat. I'm also a bit skeptical about the clipper for tomorrow night. I'm thinking if we see a few flakes in central NJ it will be amazing...


----------



## Snow Commandor

What about up in Bergen County? I'm hoping we don't get nothing til Feb. And March


----------



## srl28

Ouch! Dont say that!


Could be one of those sleety snows it seems. The icy crap


----------



## ppandr

Snow Commandor;1420377 said:


> What about up in Bergen County? I'm hoping we don't get nothing til Feb. And March


You are not a team player that's for sure.....


----------



## Andy96XLT

looks like the one for tonight is going to miss most of jersey and Im not getting my hopes up about Saturday. I would like a storm since I just got my truck back but i think were going to get a mix (at least in central jersey) which will keep totals low.


----------



## djt1029

ppandr;1420599 said:


> You are not a team player that's for sure.....


x2

Bergen County looks like we'll get to plow at some point this weekend, Might get a coating to an inch tonight also which would be nice


----------



## V_Scapes

Not too worried about tonight, accuguesser is only saying snow around 8-9pm and around 12am. I dont really see us getting an inch out of that. If the cold air hangs tight saturday, northern areas could see higher snow amounts. 
Hopefully the totals are more than 2" so we can justify plowing. I wanna go out and play!!


----------



## highlander316

might be a coating tonight for a salt run, odds of that are low but we'll be still be ready. Friday into Saturday looks like 1-3". Nice and easy. Deep snows suck lol.


----------



## lilsteve08

Keep your fingers crossed guys, followed by snow dance and wear your Pajamas inside out tonight. We really need this snow, ice, sleet...


----------



## RepoMan1968

surrounding towns have douched the roads again . somethings brewing . :laughing:


----------



## njsnowremoval

Just saw the news and there saying up to 1 inch tonigh 3-6 saturday. Im hopeing for the best.


----------



## Rich Graz

Just got back from salting some of are larger accounts, going back out in a few hours.


----------



## SDP Hauling

dry as can be here in brick and looks like rain for the weekend...have fun up north


----------



## RepoMan1968

Rich Graz;1421425 said:


> Just got back from salting some of are larger accounts, going back out in a few hours.


is it sleet or freezing rain . snow mix ?


----------



## lilsteve08

Heard 5-7 sat night nnj


----------



## BDL Services

lilsteve08;1421585 said:


> Heard 5-7 sat night nnj


Heard the same thing maybe its time for us!


----------



## lilsteve08

County salting wayne streets, rte 23, yeah baby, need the money, it's like someone shut the snow machine off after oct 29th.


----------



## RepoMan1968

estimates are rising . get ur shovels says sally ann


----------



## stackpty

Hows Saturday looking for Bergen county.


----------



## Rich Graz

RepoMan1968;1421557 said:


> is it sleet or freezing rain . snow mix ?


No we got nothing yet, It was originally suppose to start around 9pm. Now they moved it to a 25% chance starting at 2am and tapering off at 5am


----------



## RepoMan1968

midnite fri ....great , gotta fight the drunks and snow .:realmad:

yea , the radar is echoing for tonite .


----------



## Guzzo856

i hear sj were expecting 8-10"


----------



## automoto

i'm in monmouth county, debating on putting the plow on the truck tomorrow night


----------



## iceyman

automoto;1421864 said:
 

> i'm in monmouth county, debating on putting the plow on the truck tomorrow night


Where in Monmouth.. im in englishtown.. ill most likely be the rain snow line


----------



## automoto

icey in the red bank area, so you're saying south of englishtown area will be rain?


----------



## to_buy

Newark New Jersey got a Half Inch of ROCK SALT this morning LOL


----------



## lilsteve08

Nothing in Wayne, anyone know if any snow or ice in Garfield?


----------



## iceyman

automoto;1421890 said:


> icey in the red bank area, so you're saying south of englishtown area will be rain?


The line mite have moved south a little bit. Our totals depend on how much mixing occurs and the farther south and east the more rain will fall..


----------



## Len90

We shall see what happens WWA is up 2-4 Monmouth and 2-5 Middlesex with more as you go north. Let's hope for the best and be safe. There might be some icing as well with all that.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

I've heard mixed totals. Any of the gurus have any insight?


----------



## Andy96XLT

Im thinking 1-3 south of 80. More up north. Im not counting on this really being a great storm. Its going to mix which will keep the totals down.

That being said I am putting the plow on tonight so mother nature make me eat my words


----------



## Len90

rbyrnesjr;1422086 said:


> I've heard mixed totals. Any of the gurus have any insight?


I would really be surprised if there is anything south of Ocean County from this one. I think SNJ will be all rain with Ocean County getting some early action before the change over. The rest all comes down to that 850 line for everyone else which is modeled to set up right over the central part of the state.

I'd say a safe 1-3, 2-4, and 4-6 would be this storm. Highest totals being where there is no mixing.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

if we dont get any tonite and tomorrow morning it looks like we will not get anything for the rest of the month..


----------



## forestfireguy

stackpty;1421735 said:


> Hows Saturday looking for Bergen county.


Snowy.....And about friggin time too!


----------



## captadamnj

12Z Euro is our friend payup


----------



## WeatherWorks

Looks like NW NJ is going to be the winner with 4-7inches (with some isolated 8 inch totals in some areas)


----------



## automoto

put the plow on anyway just in case...probably jinxed myself :realmad:


----------



## fatheadon1

ground temps are lookin good in oldbridge


----------



## V_Scapes

Ready to rock here, thank god I live in a northern county! Should be a powdery snow which is awsome, hell its cold enough for it! Thinking ill be heading out around 2-3am...time for a nap.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Good luck Gents, Be safe out there.


----------



## ken643

My understanding is it is starting around 3 am and heaviest around 6-11 am so Ill be checking at 630 am and keep an eye on it. Head out when its done. Glad its Saturday, Most are not in a hurry to get to work on Saturday. Good Luck Everyone!!


----------



## tls22

Have fun guys.....looks like a nice 3-6.....keep the shiny side up


----------



## RepoMan1968

Guzzo856;1421796 said:


> i hear sj were expecting 8-10"


8/10TH'S ? REDUCED THATS 4/5TH'S :laughing:


----------



## NJjunior973

6-78 up here, heading out 4 am


----------



## snowhappy

is any snow going hit ocean county?


----------



## mkwl

Saying 3-6" or 4-8" here in NW Bergen County, depending on who you listen to..... fingers crossed! Seems like the bulk will be 6A-11A.... not my fav as people will be out on the roads (I prefer to plow from like midnight to 5AM)- but hey- beggars can't be choosers!!!

Be safe out there guys and make some payup


----------



## snowhappy

(Praying to the snow gods) any 1 know what weather expected in northern ocean county?


----------



## snowhappy

1-4" ocean county sounds good to me


----------



## snowhappy

12am to 5am is nice. i plow an adult community old people sleeping they pain in a$$


----------



## automoto

working midnight shift till 7a, then heading out after, c'monnnnnn snowww!


----------



## stackpty

heading out now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## blk90s13

So what you guys got so far and where are you ? 


Maybe an inch if that here in Howell


----------



## automoto

about an inch or so, red bank area...lots of plow trucks out and about


----------



## Dirty Jersey

A little more then a inch wet heavy, Sleeting now. Will change to rain. I'm right off the coast a few miles.


----------



## blk90s13

nothing changed same amount so far and it stopped ! 

I think we got stiffed out of this one guys


----------



## joee0914

Out in Morris county were about up to 1 1/2 maybe 2".. I cleared a couple of driveways for some people who needed to get out and already saw 2 accidents... Gunna be a fun day


----------



## iceyman

Little over an inch and pellets are falling out of the sky


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Raining here now.


----------



## mkwl

Round 1 done- opening up the drives.... about 4" down here in NW Bergen County..... taking a break now then back out when it stops to plow them all again and do the walks.....


----------



## tugboat609

Got 7 hours in today! Not bad at $90 an hour.


----------



## captadamnj

Not a gold rush, but something to do this year. Pattern showing some signs of improved chances of wintry weather in the coming weeks. Here's hoping so.


----------



## iceyman

Cudve used one more inch but the 2 we got kept me busy for 10 hours.


----------



## njsnowremoval

we got around 5-6 inches here. Snow blower needs to be rebuilt now, died half way trought the storm.


----------



## forestfireguy

Looked like 4-5 in bergen county. More at home.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

3-4 here in woodbridge some parts of edison got about 2 some got about 4.
port reading got about 4
not much but enuff


----------



## V_Scapes

about 5" in ringwood. put in a solid 13hrs. what a great storm, powder snow, no wind, no heavy snow rates, easy day...except for some moron people who think its an excellant idea to drive behind plow trucks backing up, almost clobbered 2 people today. Cant complain other than that!


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

automoto;1423147 said:


> about an inch or so, red bank area...lots of plow trucks out and about


i was plowing in red bank right at that time, it was coming down pretty good....i remember thinking please don't turn to rain until about 10:00 lol


----------



## Len90

2.5 inches by me. Brings my total snow fall up to 2.51 inches now


----------



## Jgramlich

We got stiffed at the shore. Salted the sites, plowed a few that requested it.


----------



## s&mll

forestfireguy;1423658 said:


> Looked like 4-5 in bergen county. More at home.


Saw some at 5-8

Btw saw a bunch of your trucks today.... Or maybe the same mason dump just a bunch of times haha.


----------



## shovelracer

6-7" here. Anyone else get an unusually number of calls to make sure that you were still plowing? Not cause you were late, but because they haven't seen you in months. Did have one PITA though. For the record if you can not drive out a flat driveway, than you have no business being out on unplowed mountain roads. Also got called into the craziest driveway I've ever seen. 20%+ grade offcamber, 3 off camber switchbacks, and 40' cliffs on the other side of marginal old guardrails. I want to rock climb there, but plowing is out. We're working with the owner on a different solution. I'll get pics the next time I'm there.


----------



## AG09

shovelracer;1424215 said:


> Anyone else get an unusually number of calls to make sure that you were still plowing? Not cause you were late, but because they haven't seen you in months. QUOTE]
> 
> Yea same here. It was all older people calling.


----------



## s. donato

i was plowing on and off yesterday till around 8pm. my route is so screwy next year i got to tighten it up. 

i know i saw a couple of us out there yesterday. mainly the cutting edge crew i swear i passed one of them every 20 mins ;-)

i just went and scraped a couple nice and clean. they were very happy to see me do that.  and they were on my way running around this morning. so no real waste of time or money.

I did manage to get my wings fully fine tuned and working yesterday. i don't think i will ever go back to not having a winged option. I still need to bolt on my deflector... oh well i am sure i will get it done soon. 

it was so interesting plowing with this truck the power difference vs my old Dakota was unbelievable. sadly the turning radius is actually better. :redbounce


----------



## V_Scapes

Terrific. Fried my transmission today :crying:


----------



## Snow Commandor

I should be getting my truck back from the trans shop tomorrow. Can't wait to be done using my friend's 91 GMC dump. Dodge rules in the snow!


----------



## njsnowremoval

V_Scapes;1424578 said:


> Terrific. Fried my transmission today :crying:


In the 07? IS that an auto or man?


----------



## Snow Commandor

Had about 4- 5" here in Bergen County. Of corse I had to plow it using my friend's skatah' GMC. Couldn't even use my recently installed Fisher 2000 tailgate salter.


----------



## gman2310

sorry if this is a repost, but if anyone has facebook there is a page called severe nj weather, that guy seems to have pretty good information and has been pretty accurate


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

It was a nice storm I was glad we got something!!!! So when is are next one ??? Whats Feb looking like guys ????


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow Commandor;1424630 said:


> I should be getting my truck back from the trans shop tomorrow. Can't wait to be done using my friend's 91 GMC dump. Dodge rules in the snow!


What trans shop did you use? Im slipping pretty good in D. My rpm's come up before I start moving then i get a squeling and a shudder.

Yes it is my 07. Auto trans, should be the 48RE.


----------



## PerfectProperty

Wayne Transmission, in Wayne, NJ is a good reptuable shop. You could always just swap it out for a jasper unit too. 3 year warranty.

Chuck


----------



## PerfectProperty

OK guys I put in 23 hours yesterday. Mall plowing is not fun when your on a sesonal contract with no snow. Got calls from the property manager telling me the owner wants perfection or else. I literally went into all the stores around 9 pm last night and was asking people to move there cars so I could clean the place perfectly. After 3 years on this account and a new property manager this year this management co is looking for any reason to hold back a payment. I also got to test out my pro wings today! These things made my 88 Cheyenne unstoppable! I recommend them to eveyone. I even took them off to see/feel the difference, and put them back on within a few minutes.

Chuck


----------



## Plow Nuts

30 hours of plowing and clean up. Sleet and freezing rain suck!!!!!!!!!!!! Alternater on salt truck died, bent bracket for tailgate spreader on silverado, a blew a fuse for the controller on the silverado on the very first push on the first lot.....yet!!!!lol


----------



## Plow Nuts

Wtf dayum android phone


----------



## Plow Nuts

Wow nothing snow wise in the forecast through the 5th of Feb


----------



## Rich Graz

Plow Nuts;1425050 said:


> Wow nothing snow wise in the forecast through the 5th of Feb


but I always plow or salt on my birthday Feb 5 :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## djt1029

Plow Nuts;1425050 said:


> Wow nothing snow wise in the forecast through the 5th of Feb


Can't go by that though, it wasnt that long ago we were saying it would never snow.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Have to get another snow event in the near future to pay for my trans job. This one was a wash sense I had to work it with my friends truck. Most of the accounts are his anyway so I won't get paid my usual rate for this event.


----------



## highlander316

freezing rain early AM they are saying. Ugh lol.

Put in 17.5 hours this past storm. Was slow accumulation so had to keep going to keep everything open (gotta love per push accounts payuppayup). Had 3-4", nice and fluffy.


----------



## rcn971

I got beat on this one.......condo association put a 3" trigger on the contract and my other site is a nursery school that isn't open until Mon......no plowing for me this time


----------



## Snow Commandor

3"? That ridiculous! I'd walk away from that contract.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Three inches Could be required bt the insurance.


----------



## srl28

^^What? It would be less then. 3" trigger sucks! And I'd go plow the daycare ya got anyways, alot of towns would give them grief over not having it plowed after so many hours/days.


Looks like another little warmup coming


----------



## shovelracer

1" Snow here, not as much in town. A few locations had some ice building up a little while ago with the misting. Bad morning to be on the road early. The lanes were fine, but for some reason an abnormal amount of aggressive drivers in the 4-6am slot. I guess too many people stayed up late to watch the game.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

s. donato;1424555 said:


> I did manage to get my wings fully fine tuned and working yesterday. i don't think i will ever go back to not having a winged option. I still need to bolt on my deflector... oh well i am sure i will get it done soon.
> 
> :redbounce


Nice truck, Senior Sal.

Like the low profile lamps. I guess from the post you like your "wings". Can't say that they'd do me good with residential plowing here, as the driveways aren't that wide.

Make any money ??? Did 2 commercial jobs here, but nothing residential, but then again, there wasn't that much snow to ask for it.

T.


----------



## s. donato

Whats up T. I just emailed you.

you would be surprised how helpful the wings are even for residential. i can back drag a driveway and the wings help windrow the snow to the side of it. i am looking for another set of the mounts for the wings so i can move them in a bit for smaller drives and not have to store them in the bed of the truck all the time.


----------



## tls22

pics

Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

s. donato;1426152 said:


> Whats up T. I just emailed you.
> 
> you would be surprised how helpful the wings are even for residential. i can back drag a driveway and the wings help windrow the snow to the side of it. i am looking for another set of the mounts for the wings so i can move them in a bit for smaller drives and not have to store them in the bed of the truck all the time.


What do you do with driveways that are only 8-9 feet wide ? With my 8.6 western, it's an adventure as it is....


----------



## s. donato

i have a 7.5' with out the wings with the wings its 9' 4".

it was pretty much one pass on a single lane drive. 

this is my first year with them so i will report back with more info after the next storm.


----------



## cj7plowing

anyone been paying attention to the models for saturday? Seems to be alot of jumping around.


----------



## iceyman

cj7plowing;1426444 said:


> anyone been paying attention to the models for saturday? Seems to be alot of jumping around.


Gona jump around til Wednesday or Thursday. Should know better by then.


----------



## gman2310

http://www.severenjwx.com/2012/01/24/coastal-snow-storm-saturday/


----------



## V_Scapes

Good let it stay at the shore, just had my truck towed to the trans shop:crying:


----------



## s. donato

i have to agree with V for now. my truck is going into the shop tomorrow for some warranty work. 

either it can stay away or hope that my dealer can move quickly :laughing:


----------



## Snow Commandor

V_Scapes;1427349 said:


> Good let it stay at the shore, just had my truck towed to the trans shop:crying:


Glad to see I'm not he only Dodge guy with trans trouble. I should be getting my truck back from the trans shop tomorrow.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

When is the next strom ??? I want more snow does any one hear anything ????? What do you guys think ????


----------



## RepoMan1968

*the next storm , I predict , will creep up on us as usual . The last one was not included in the 5 day forecast . 
looking for the one that breaks the 33''er , we work a lot more efficiently with no one on the roads but the National Gaurd :salute:*


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC;1428679 said:


> When is the next strom ??? I want more snow does any one hear anything ????? What do you guys think ????


www.accuweather.com


----------



## rcn971

Originally Posted by V_Scapes:
Good let it stay at the shore, just had my truck towed to the trans shop
Glad to see I'm not he only Dodge guy with trans trouble. I should be getting my truck back from the trans shop tomorrow.
[Reply] [!!]

I don't think I have ever seen a Dodge guy that didn't have trans trouble........hahahahahaha


----------



## rcn971

The accuweather forecast into the middle of February is rather depressing.


----------



## ppandr

Sounding like a good possibility of a salt run early am....


----------



## razr777

Well i don't want snow till my blizzard comes in lol than let it snow let it snow let it snow.


----------



## V_Scapes

rcn971;1429027 said:


> Originally Posted by V_Scapes:
> Good let it stay at the shore, just had my truck towed to the trans shop
> Glad to see I'm not he only Dodge guy with trans trouble. I should be getting my truck back from the trans shop tomorrow.
> [Reply] [!!]
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a Dodge guy that didn't have trans trouble........hahahahahaha


And Ive never seen a ford guy that didnt have rotted wheel wells.

Little bit of mixing here right now, snow/sleet/rain.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

I dont think I have ever seen this thread with so many people saying they dont want snow....


----------



## bdlawncare

Man, this weather pattern actually sucks. We have had 2 storms and it's the end of January what the heck!


----------



## highlander316

lol yea wtf. I was planning on using snow money to buy a compact tractor for spring, guess that's not happening!


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Tell Me about it this sucks this is a bunch of BS !!!! WTF two storms and yes once again its raining hear.. From what it looks like not that I no weather the start of Feb does not look to good to. This year is a big waste I am glad I bought a new truck and new plow once again. All I want is a few nice storms not this rain carp. I hate when in rains in the winter it sucks. I am sorry guys I am so nasty its just bs and it gets to me. I hope maybe it will snow I dont no.


----------



## to_buy

The next storm will be Super Bowl Sunday


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Really you guys think ?? Will the weather change ?


----------



## njsnowremoval

:laughing: Just a thought. if we all turn our ac in our house really low and open the windows and doors it might change to some snow. Thumbs Up ussmileyflag


----------



## rcn971

Wheel well rot won't stop my sites from getting serviced in the middle of the night....haha. Not that any of us have that to worry about right now anyway.


----------



## rcn971

And honestly none of mine have any rot anyway.


----------



## blk90s13

I heard the next storm will be in November.............


----------



## s. donato

blk90s13;1430633 said:


> I heard the next storm will be in November.............


Nice :laughing: probably right though


----------



## bdlawncare

I tell you what, we kinda all called it with the moisture... Everyone was saying they would think this moist weather pattern would continue and we were right the only thing lacking is the freakin cold air! If this was snow we would be buried


----------



## V_Scapes

Solenoid pack went in the trans, no big deal. It can start snowing again!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

s. donato;1430640 said:


> Nice :laughing: probably right though


Well, I guess I can park it and throw a couple of moth balls in the cab now.....:realmad:


----------



## Len90

to_buy;1430045 said:


> The next storm will be Super Bowl Sunday


I wouldn't bet money on it but there is something trying to brew on the models around that time frame. Still far out... Rumors have it that February will be better than January, but not for nothing it couldn't really be much worse.


----------



## V_Scapes

Where do you find this model information? Id like to try and give it shot reading them, just never knew where to find the info.


----------



## Len90

V_Scapes;1431173 said:


> Where do you find this model information? Id like to try and give it shot reading them, just never knew where to find the info.


I usually just read the forums on accuweather: http://forums.accuweather.com They post up the images of the latest model runs and some sites to access the models from there. I can't pull up anything right now as I'm in class.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

This Really sucks Its Like spring out. I just wish it would get cold out and saty cold. I feel like I just want to quit. WTF ????? They said on the news last night that first part of Feb is going to be warm to.. I guess they all cant be good years but come on..


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC;1431196 said:


> This Really sucks Its Like spring out. I just wish it would get cold out and saty cold. I feel like I just want to quit. WTF ????? They said on the news last night that first part of Feb is going to be warm to.. I guess they all cant be good years but come on..


Take it eaz guy your flooding the rivers with tears...dont you think everyone else is hurting too? we still have ALL of february and the beginning of march.


----------



## captadamnj

http://www.americanwx.com/bb

Check out the regional weather forums. More information that you can possibly ever consume. When the models show a storm 12 days out, they are all over it. The caution is that more times than not those "fantasy land" storms remain just that, just fantasy. But fun to read and something to get false hopes up about in a year like this one.


----------



## V_Scapes

Wow those guys are serious.
They seem to be getting pretty excited about something coming after superbowl weekend.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Just to let everyone know... The snow IS COMING.

Since today, I washed my truck, and armorall'd the tires it will definitely rain... or snow.... but most likely rain.

We should have snow by November, though...


Hopefully the fact that I also powerwashed my snow blower, and armoralll'd the sides of the tires today, that it will snow like the dickens...... 

Maybe I should have run the fuel out of it and put it away.... that would do it, no ?


I really think that it hasn't been snowing this year because all of my neighbors bought snow blowers this year ...... yeah, that's it....


----------



## Len90

Get out the sun tan lotion and head to the shore again probably hitting 60 on Wednesday. 50 or higher for Tuesday-Thursday. Some sort of storm is trying to get organized for Super Bowl weekend with maybe something else behind it. 

Just to put this in perspective: 
10 days so far this January where the temperature has reached 50 or higher. Of those 10 days we have broken the 60 degree mark twice. 
This Winter: 15 days of 50 degree or higher weather, 1 day of accumulating snow that melted 48 hours after it fell. 

IF I am doing my math correctly for my area we can be giving one record a run for the money... Warmest January on record!


----------



## Snow Commandor

It wont snow this season now that my rebuilt tranny is better than new! Perhaps I shouldof just put off fixing the trans. Then you guys would have @ least half a chance of getting some snow to plow.


----------



## s. donato

my truck is still in the shop - and probably will be till friday at the earliest, so don't give up hope just yet ;-)


----------



## forestfireguy

Guys snow is on the horizon. I'm having back surgery, and will be down the rest of the season. If that doesn't bring snow I don't know what will


----------



## V_Scapes

forestfireguy;1433642 said:


> Guys snow is on the horizon. I'm having back surgery, and will be down the rest of the season. If that doesn't bring snow I don't know what will


Oh jeeze...We want snow but not like that. Hope everything works out for you.
I did see next week has the potential to bring us some action at a couple different times. hopefully it all pans out.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

forestfireguy;1433642 said:


> I'm having back surgery, and will be down the rest of the season.


Good luck ! Hope your recovery is a speedy one.

Hopefully you have your cleints covered so that you don't lose them for next year.


----------



## AG09

forestfireguy;1433642 said:


> Guys snow is on the horizon. I'm having back surgery, and will be down the rest of the season. If that doesn't bring snow I don't know what will


Good luck with your surgery!! I had surgery last year on December 7 for my achilles tendant and we got hammered. I wasn't even suppose to be driving for 3 months and right after Christmas I spent 27 hours straight plowing. It was not fun.


----------



## V_Scapes

Keep and eye on sunday and sunday night.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;1434698 said:


> Keep and eye on sunday and sunday night.


I've got a gut feeling we'll see some snow then, figures since thats the only day I would like it to not snow for the rest of the season.


----------



## V_Scapes

Id hate to quote accuweather but theyre saying heavy rain and snow. possibly 2". what a mess that would be...especially with all the drunks on the road that night.


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;1433642 said:


> Guys snow is on the horizon. I'm having back surgery, and will be down the rest of the season. If that doesn't bring snow I don't know what will


Ed
Best wishes for a speedy recovery!
Get that back ready for some spring stripers!

Call me afterwards when you are recovering
I am sure you'll have some time to BS between rehabs

Tim


----------



## iceyman

9 holes anyone?


----------



## njsnowremoval

HAHA i hear its gonna snow soon from a few people. I hope so.


----------



## ppandr

I have put off back surgery for two years because I can't afford the down time. Would have been a good year to do it myself. Good luck and take it easy until your fully healed or it wont be as successful as you'd expect.


----------



## RepoMan1968

5* above avg for the month of jan wtf


----------



## cj7plowing

sunday looks like nothing now, southern slider and rain.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, 

Today I made the best of it...

I went out in my backyard and took in some rays... I think with the weather in the Mid 60's I think I'm going to start up my hot dog cart again, and start making some money..

Here's a picture of me and my brother Bill. We made a killing that year....:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan1968

im not touching this one:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

RepoMan1968;1436361 said:


> im not touching this one:laughing:


Put the two of them in front of me, and I'll be glad to touch them for you....:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan1968

one on the left looks like she was standing tooo close to the exaust pipe:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RepoMan1968

HEY GUYS , LOOOK Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

RepoMan1968;1436512 said:


> HEY GUYS , LOOOK Thumbs Up


Wow, That's from last year, right ?

How about a real forecast for NJ (no kidding here)


----------



## RepoMan1968

easy there rambo , way too much info there:laughing:


----------



## mkwl

Well I'm calling this winter over- it was 65* today on Feb 1st...... oh well- time to break out the mowers and blowers and get ready for spring cleanups. Honestly though- of this crazy BS pattern keeps up- I'd be happier with the cold just going away and us sticking the the 50's and 60's as highs during the day, with a jump on spring projects.....

Henry is still holding onto his mid-february storm- I dont see that happening...... rainstorm maybe lol


----------



## gman2310

Wheres jason been with his forecasts? Theres talk of a super bowl sunday storm, anyone else here anything?


----------



## RepoMan1968

here ya go , 360 day forecast :laughing::laughing::laughing:
http://www.myfoxphilly.com/subindex/weather/trends/planner

what a joke


----------



## iceyman

Hm is laughable


----------



## ppandr

Groundhog or HM.....don't know which is more accurate.

This winter f- in sucks.


----------



## ppandr

So does this Droid....


----------



## V_Scapes

^^^ Hahahahaha!

Yepp, i think ive succumb to the fact that this winter is pretty much a loss, Im going to start preparing for spring in the within the week. If this weather pattern continues I dont see why we wouldnt start working 1st or 2nd week in march.


----------



## RepoMan1968

6 more weeks Thumbs Up


----------



## LAB INC

RepoMan1968;1438176 said:


> 6 more weeks Thumbs Up


What a joke this winter was. F this bs.


----------



## RepoMan1968

try for a seasonal next year.tough sell around here , but possible .
6 more weeksThumbs Up remember march 13th and 14th http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_Storm_of_the_Century


----------



## njsnowremoval

Hey guys the day i was born this was happening., My dad recolects that his blazers 4wd was shot so they took the buick instead tothe hospital.

http://www.njfreeways.com/weather/1994/03-Mar-94.html


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

njsnowremoval;1438549 said:


> Hey guys the day i was born this was happening., My dad recolects that his blazers 4wd was shot so they took the buick instead tothe hospital.
> 
> http://www.njfreeways.com/weather/1994/03-Mar-94.html


Geeze, man.....

I've got underwear and sneakers older than you are.......

reminds me to go out and get new underwear and sneakers..... Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## njsnowremoval

Dogplow Dodge;1438819 said:


> Geeze, man.....
> 
> I've got underwear and sneakers older than you are.......
> 
> reminds me to go out and get new underwear and sneakers..... Thanks Thumbs Up


HAHA Nice. LMFAO:laughing:


----------



## V_Scapes

Whats the big deal? That storm wasnt bad at all for NJ. isolated areas got around 15-18" but thats still not a big deal. other parts of the region got 3.5' with that storm.


----------



## Plow Nuts

I remember clearing the lot at my Dad's warehouse with a fork lift and 16" x 8ft long steel I beam welded to an old set of forks because the plow guy was burried in a 8ft snow drift off the delaware in that 93' storm. That was awesome!!!!!!!!!! F'in cold though...Had to get a running start but it is amazing how much snow you can move with a fork lift and 8 ft i beam with a 16,000lb fork lift. Until you hit the rail road tracks which crosses the property you don't realize the value of a trip edge---LOL The I beam was unforgiving Thumbs Up


----------



## iceyman

Found our snow.. its in England


----------



## Len90

Can we be a little more patient. Still have a lot of February left to get some more rain


----------



## RepoMan1968

hold the phone ! a threat of a dusting overnite . 

cannot wait to see the hosers nuke the lots


----------



## crazyboy

njsnowremoval;1438549 said:


> Hey guys the day i was born this was happening., My dad recolects that his blazers 4wd was shot so they took the buick instead tothe hospital.
> 
> http://www.njfreeways.com/weather/1994/03-Mar-94.html


Here I thought I was a youngin! You've got me by a few years.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Whats the deal with the dusting i haven seen that?,


----------



## njsnowremoval

crazyboy;1440163 said:


> Here I thought I was a youngin! You've got me by a few years.


I might be young but i am determined. THis site has helped significantly with my ventures and will continue to help.  Thumbs Up Eventually i want to start my own Contrating company with the plowing in the winter.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

why dont ya start a plowing company and do contracting in the summer???


----------



## s. donato

njsnowremoval;1440185 said:


> I might be young but i am determined. THis site has helped significantly with my ventures and will continue to help. Eventually i want to start my own Contrating company with the plowing in the winter.


ummm this is what I do b/c I can't pull my work trailer when snow is on the road, so it keeps the flow of money coming in. payup

just do me a favor and make sure you run a legit business. if i have to compete with one more "guy doing it on the side" i may just have to go berserk with a nail gun.


----------



## cj7plowing

looks like a shot of snow wed night, bastardi calling for 2-4 inches


----------



## RepoMan1968

how central are you in jersey from philly ? bowtie claims a lawn storm .


----------



## Plow Nuts

So far my 4 year old is more accurate than the bowtie midget. All 4 networks missed it this year. Last storm was forecast as a dusting...got 2.5 inches. I trust none of them. It is probably why o have 4 weather apps on my phone. Law of averages.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Where is Jay? He is more accurate than any of the weather guessers!


----------



## RepoMan1968

Plow Nuts;1441718 said:


> So far my 4 year old is more accurate than the bowtie midget. All 4 networks missed it this year. Last storm was forecast as a dusting...got 2.5 inches. I trust none of them. It is probably why o have 4 weather apps on my phone. Law of averages.


october 29,2010 , we were the only rigs out for about 2-3 hours . i guess everyone was scrambling or didnt even bother to be set up . ended up doing cash favors on some large lots and put a big dent in my salt pile. sold about 12 ton also.you gotta take this sh8t seriously or you lose .

another time on a saturday nite a few years back , the twp was no where to be seen . found out nothing was fastened on any of their trucks . was a spoof storm , 3'' i believe .

they used to laugh at me when i'd have my blades on in late sept doing dry runs and maintainence . after , oct 29th deal , not so much.


----------



## njsnowremoval

KEC Maintaince;1441257 said:


> why dont ya start a plowing company and do contracting in the summer???


AM currently in school. Getting finished up with highschool. Then im going to college for business. I do plan on working for someone as soon as i can find a job.

just do me a favor and make sure you run a legit business. if i have to compete with one more "guy doing it on the side" i may just have to go berserk with a nail gun. [/QUOTE]

Don't worry. I will be sure to do things legit. I take pride in the things that i do and refuse to do things improperly. :salute:


----------



## RepoMan1968

njsnowremoval;1441813 said:


> AM currently in school. Getting finished up with highschool. Then im going to college for business. I do plan on working for someone as soon as i can find a job.
> 
> just do me a favor and make sure you run a legit business. if i have to compete with one more "guy doing it on the side" i may just have to go berserk with a nail gun.


Don't worry. I will be sure to do things legit. I take pride in the things that i do and refuse to do things improperly. :salute:[/QUOTE]

do urself a favor , stay in school as long as poss. , ur not missing anything out here but cut throats


----------



## mkwl

s. donato;1441302 said:


> ummm this is what I do b/c I can't pull my work trailer when snow is on the road, so it keeps the flow of money coming in. payup
> 
> just do me a favor and make sure you run a legit business. if i have to compete with one more "guy doing it on the side" i may just have to go berserk with a nail gun.


AMEN to that! The number of illigitimate "contractors" running around with no insurance/legal company is sickening!!!


----------



## WhitePlowr

if we dont get any snow... I might have to take this down the shore this summer and plow some babes.payup wesport


----------



## Jgramlich

WhitePlowr;1441906 said:


> if we dont get any snow... I might have to take this down the shore this summer and plow some babes.payup wesport


We love visitors down here at the shore.... however, i'm not sure about the jeep. You gotta invest in a bronco like me. Plow on in the winter, top off all summer.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

s. donato;1441302 said:


> ummm this is what I do b/c I can't pull my work trailer when snow is on the road, so it keeps the flow of money coming in. payup
> 
> just do me a favor and make sure you run a legit business. if i have to compete with one more "guy doing it on the side" i may just have to go berserk with a nail gun.


So,

How many "legitimate" contractors are posting here, do you think ?

50%

70%

80%

95%

Wondering since I've found this place existed.

I'd also be curious to know those among us who've paid their snow plowing insurance for the year, even though the season has been a bust so far.

Can't tell you how much that sucked to hand over that check....


----------



## s. donato

Dogplow Dodge;1442043 said:


> So,
> 
> How many "legitimate" contractors are posting here, do you think ?
> 
> 50%
> 
> 70%
> 
> 80%
> 
> 95%
> 
> Wondering since I've found this place existed.
> 
> I'd also be curious to know those among us who've paid their snow plowing insurance for the year, even though the season has been a bust so far.
> 
> Can't tell you how much that sucked to hand over that check....


I have my plow insurance bundled into my contractor policy no real choice. I really have to look into that other vehicle insurance company that you told me about. payup

I would say here there is about a 25-50% of the people posting are legitimate. its easy to tell when a jersey guy posts a pic of their truck and its not lettered ;-) harder to tell for other states b/c they don't have that rule. I do know some use magnetic signs - but if they aren't on the truck when you get pulled over your screwed.

I have gotten stopped two times this month b/c of lettering on my truck - my truck was to dirty to see it but once they pulled me over they saw it and i was let go. Needless to say i washed my truck this weekend ;-)


----------



## cj7plowing

sal you dont have to have your trucks lettered up if you have commercial plates, you cant have signs on your trucks without commercial plates. My plow insurance is a ballon policy off my mechanical hvac buisness. Been that way since my father started plowing in 74.


----------



## fatheadon1

You can also do personal commercial plates where its personal plates but it's registered to the company for trucks u don't want lettered


----------



## s. donato

I know we have all had this discussion before but when you register your truck it asks will you be using this vehicle for commercial purposes. If you check no then use it for plowing you may be legal but confirm with your insurance that if you hit someone while your plowing a commercial lot if they will cover your vehicle? 

I personally have to be registered commercial bc I checked yes on my registration bc my truck is used for commercial purposes 95% of the time. Maybe its a contractor thing but up in bergen they are going crazy pulling over anything with a ladder rack checking of it being an unlicensed contractor.


----------



## blk90s13

I found out where did our snow go

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2012/02/04/192570.html WTF !


----------



## fatheadon1

You are 100% correct with the commercial plates but in some towns u can not park commercial vehicles on the street over night meaning if u don't have a driveway you get ticket nightly. Also some town homes also don't allow commercial vehicles so again a place where personal commercial plates are needed and it's still insured on the company polic. Pretty much it's just price we pay to live in the state of new jersey you get screw no matter what we do


----------



## s. donato

Fathead I agree. Nj has some screwed up rules. This Is way I have a trailer now and not a box truck. My town limits the height of commercial vehicles parked in front if your home. ;-)


----------



## WeatherWorks

Tomorrow nights storm will be mostly a coating for the majority of the state. You will see a few isolated locations break just over an inch. Late February into early march will be another batch of cold air with shots of storms throughout the period. Still might pull off an average year (snowfall total). We have seen a bad start to a winter, and we usually see good accumulating snows in the last third when December and January are busts.


----------



## V_Scapes

WeatherWorks;1442302 said:


> Tomorrow nights storm will be mostly a coating for the majority of the state. You will see a few isolated locations break just over an inch. Late February into early march will be another batch of cold air with shots of storms throughout the period. Still might pull off an average year (snowfall total). We have seen a bad start to a winter, and we usually see good accumulating snows in the last third when December and January are busts.


Any thoughts on Saturday? I just saw on Ch. 7 they said Satuday might offer a more substantial storm?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

s. donato;1442261 said:


> Fathead I agree. Nj has some screwed up rules. This Is way I have a trailer now and not a box truck. My town limits the height of commercial vehicles parked in front if your home. ;-)


I guess Bergen Cty is a little different than down here. I've not had any real issue about my truck not being lettered, as I've even asked the cops and they don't care, as long as the paperwork is in order.

I was waiting till spring to letter my truck as I didn't really know just what I wanted to put, or how it was going to be done. I bough the truck in the fall, last year, so I have a little bit of an excuse...... or maybe not. My other trucks are already lettered, but they need a little tweaking.

If I get pulled over, I'll just say that I'm waiting till warm weather to do the lettering, and beg for forgiveness.... or maybe hand them that PBA card I get every year.



s. donato;1442155 said:


> I know we have all had this discussion before but when you register your truck it asks will you be using this vehicle for commercial purposes. If you check no then use it for plowing you may be legal *but confirm with your insuranc*e that if you hit someone while your plowing a commercial lot if they will cover your vehicle?
> 
> .


I had to specifically tell them that there was a plow on my truck, and any other modifications, such as bedliner and lettering that cost more than $200.. If I didn't, the my commercial policy would deny the claims from plowing. Commercial insurance companies need to know you're plowing, otherwise, they can legitimately deny you if something happens.... and then you're screwed....

I'd rather be up front so my butt is covered.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Back on thread topic




Snow ? What's that ?


----------



## JPMAKO

I go away for a couple of days and everyone is asking where I have been?
There has not been much to talk about weather wise so I have been doing other stuff besides being glued to the weather models. But I will say that having no snow on the ground has made for some fun times this winter. Now the fun is all done and I need to make some $$$. Everyone get ready because the next couple of weeks could get interesting! I will report back tomorrow.

Jason


----------



## ppandr

Nice to have someone back on who knows what the f is going on......


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I'm dumbfounded !

There may be snow tonight after all ..... hard to believe..


----------



## V_Scapes

What a ******* tease. looks like you guys in central southern nj might be busy tonight. i dont even think im going to hook up to the plow.


----------



## fatheadon1

It's flurrying in old bridge now


----------



## blk90s13

flurries in Howell now !


----------



## automoto

been flurrying in red bank area for the past hour, still not sticking on roads, outside temp is around 36*, i don't think i'm going to bother putting the plow on lol


----------



## njsnowremoval

ITS just started light flurries in Clifton. DONT HOOK EM UP> ITS A BAD OMAN> LOL


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

light snow currently in middletown/ red bank. only accumulation is on lawns, don't think i'll even get a salt run out of this unless temps drop quite a bit...hoping for something better this weekend.


----------



## RepoMan1968

Heavy fall now at 9:49pm. 
Seen 2 gougers salting 1:30 this aft.noon on lots that clearly were wet with a temp of 
36* . Makes us look REAL BAD and wondering how that will get paid .Just plain waste of material and time .

If I had some lawns to clear , I'd pull the trigger now .

I counted atleast 10 trucks with blades on . LMBO


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I went from Eatontown to Belford.

Nothing but snow covered grass.

I knew if I hooked up my plow, it wouldn't come around......


Sorry guys, It's all my fault...:crying:


----------



## V_Scapes

Dogplow Dodge;1443697 said:


> I went from Eatontown to Belford.
> 
> Nothing but snow covered grass.
> 
> I knew if I hooked up my plow, it wouldn't come around......
> 
> Sorry guys, It's all my fault...:crying:


So your the one to blame! Ill be expecting a reimbursement check in the mail for a 3" storm from you! :laughing:

Maybe saturday will bring something alittle more significant.


----------



## tjlands

RepoMan1968;1443615 said:


> Heavy fall now at 9:49pm.
> Seen 2 gougers salting 1:30 this aft.noon on lots that clearly were wet with a temp of
> 36* . Makes us look REAL BAD and wondering how that will get paid .Just plain waste of material and time .
> 
> . LMBO


THE LIGHT SNOWFALL COMBINED WITH TEMPERATURES BELOW FREEZING WILL CAUSE PATCHY ICING OVERNIGHT ON UNTREATED ROADS, BRIDGES, OVERPASSES AND RAMPS. TEMPERATURES ARE NOT EXPECTED TO RISE ABOVE FREEZING UNTIL AFTER THE MORNING COMMUTE, SO PLEASE BE CAREFUL WHEN DRIVING THIS MORNING.

Dont take this the wrong way but the above caption was taken from YOUR areas winter weather advisory. So if you did not treat your lots and you get a slip and fall you will be at fault. 100%. Temps were clearly forecasted to go below 32. And if left untreated they woud be icy.
We treated everything and will get paid for everything.
Why risk it?
I would rather show them the reports than say "I didnt think it needed it and was trying to save you money"


----------



## 600rrpilot

tjlands;1443825 said:


> THE LIGHT SNOWFALL COMBINED WITH TEMPERATURES BELOW FREEZING WILL CAUSE PATCHY ICING OVERNIGHT ON UNTREATED ROADS, BRIDGES, OVERPASSES AND RAMPS. TEMPERATURES ARE NOT EXPECTED TO RISE ABOVE FREEZING UNTIL AFTER THE MORNING COMMUTE, SO PLEASE BE CAREFUL WHEN DRIVING THIS MORNING.
> 
> Dont take this the wrong way but the above caption was taken from YOUR areas winter weather advisory. So if you did not treat your lots and you get a slip and fall you will be at fault. 100%. Temps were clearly forecasted to go below 32. And if left untreated they woud be icy.
> We treated everything and will get paid for everything.
> Why risk it?
> I would rather show them the reports than say "I didnt think it needed it and was trying to save you money"


Smart man.


----------



## crazyboy

Appears Saturday has some potential, depending on the models. At this rate though, it'll probably be a wash.


----------



## james.j.smith

what are they predicting? I havn't seen any of the models yet


----------



## Plow Nuts

Saturday appears to be a coating--this sucks!!!!


----------



## Dondo

This is what Henry says on accuguesser says... But we will see!

I checked the 12z runs and updated the snow based on the development of the storm. The NAO is actually going briefly negative, which is a good sign for some snow in the I-95 corridor.

Liquid amounts are mostly 0.30 of an inch which, using a 10:1 ratio, should yield a 3-inch snowstorm on average south of NYC. The storm will gain momentum going north and should produce heavier snows across eastern New England. I will not be surprised to hear of a foot of snow across eastern Massachusetts.


----------



## iceyman

This has been on gfs for awhile


----------



## cj7plowing

looks like some crap early am and then a second punch after 5 pm. maybe 2 inch total


looks like a double salt event for my commercials.


I agree with TJlands on this one, We salt all the commercials this am as they had black ice in parts of every parking lot. I would rather them ***** at me then handing me a lawsuit


----------



## V_Scapes

I feel like the 3-6" range is pushing it a bit. If this storm formed earlier we would have been in for a good thump. hopefully its enough to be able to drop blade.


----------



## ken643

Weather bug sayng 1-3 Saturday for my area, Ill see what it says tomorrow fingers crossed for more for my area


----------



## RepoMan1968

im forecasting a nuisance ****** storm . 0 - 4". you heard it hear folks . dont even have a degree in meteorology or a radar.


----------



## Guzzo856

6"-8" in down here..... sike i hope we get 3"


----------



## njsnowremoval

I heard 1-3 here as well i hope we get a decent storm


----------



## ppandr

Man I need enough to drop the blades.

*The strippers stopped taking my IOU's.....*


----------



## crazyboy




----------



## Len90

crazyboy;1444586 said:


>


That map looks similar to the way last nights 00z GFS 45 hour precip was. If the 3-6 was to be in the central part of the state then this thing is colder than I thought.


----------



## joee0914

snow snow snowww... looks like my area might be in for 3".. plows getting tossed on and chemicals are ready to go.


----------



## Andy96XLT

central jersey is in no way getting 6" of snow... My guess is we will get 3 ish IF THE SNOW GODS LOVE US.


----------



## Guzzo856

lets all hope its a plowable or saltable for all of us in nj, I know i need this storm


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Just to be safe,

I'm not putting my plow on my truck until I see snow that's at least plowable. This way, I won't jinx you's all !




Sorry about the last storm that I caused not to show up, by being prepared...


----------



## Snow Commandor

ken643;1444329 said:


> Weather bug sayng 1-3 Saturday for my area, Ill see what it says tomorrow fingers crossed for more for my area


10 4 on the weather bug's prediction of 1" to 3". Lets hope it's more than that.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Dogplow Dodge;1444782 said:


> Just to be safe,
> 
> I'm not putting my plow on my truck until I see snow that's at least plowable. This way, I won't jinx you's all !
> 
> Sorry about the last storm that I caused not to show up, by being prepared...


I had no choice but to put the plow on already. I must change my cutting edge today. Sorry if I jinxed us!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Snow Commandor;1444953 said:


> I had no choice but to put the plow on already. I must change my cutting edge today. Sorry if I jinxed us!


Well,

Then I blame you for the bright sunny skies I'm staring out at through my window of my office.

Well, at least I know I didn't do it...


----------



## herb1001

I am hearing 10-12 inches for central jersey tonight. I cant wait!!!!

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Jgramlich

I hate this. Won't know if I'm plowing or not until tomorrow most likely...


----------



## s. donato

lol i just put my plow on so i don't have to bother in the morning... mainly wanted to test out my new joystick(NH) to make sure it worked okay.

i have heard everything from 1-6 for my area and I believe I will get NA DA, but I have all seasonal accounts that are paid in full at this point so I might as well make an effort. ;-)


----------



## Snow Commandor

Lucky for you! All seasonal accounts, paid in full.


----------



## s. donato

What can I say I tried something differnt and it worked for me this year. Next season I am sure I will not be able to get anyone to do it after this year. 

However most didn't send in the final check till after snow was in the forcasted for this month. ;-) 

I literally had them all in my mail box today. up til then I wasn't even going to put the plow on ;-)


----------



## V_Scapes

Plow is on, got a text from the bossman might be getting a call around 5-7am. fingers crossed!


----------



## iceyman

3" would be ok


----------



## Plow Nuts

All the local weather guessers are calling for 1-2 on grassy surfaces only. The ground temp 2 hours ago was 46 degrees. The lawn will look good but my wife will sh!t if I plow it ....lol


----------



## ken643

Im ready, but I dont think im going to get much near me. ALL the weather guessers say 3 inches on their 1-3 guess is stretching it. We will see. Hoping for more. Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## iceyman

It just dropped 3* when the sprinkles started


----------



## blk90s13

Its snowing like hell out here maybe 7 inches on the ground so far 
















No its not this is NJ you forgot ?


----------



## RepoMan1968

here we go . bumped up to 6+


----------



## carrfamily01

Let it snow let it snow, PLEASE LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## mkwl

Well I'm sure hoping we get enough to plow... I'm missing a weekend of 4wheeling for this storm.... PLEASE BE PLOWABLE!!!!!


----------



## RepoMan1968

SURELY i cannot make it snow . you must be asking a higher authority . ask , and it shall be granted .Thumbs Up


----------



## tugboat609

PlowNuts you are too funny! I love it!!


----------



## RepoMan1968

Heavy snow here for the last 1hr. with a street dusting . may pull a ****** trigger on the walmart within 15min. ... headed ur way jersey Thumbs Up


----------



## Snow Commandor

And where would u be?


----------



## Plow Nuts

Flurries here only. Still feels too warm to stick


----------



## iceyman

Gota love coatings


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Looking out my window looks awsome until you look at the ground. Was hoping for at least an inch.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

s. donato;1445224 said:


> What can I say I tried something differnt and it worked for me this year. Next season I am sure I will not be able to get anyone to do it after this year.
> 
> However most didn't send in the final check till after snow was in the forcasted for this month. ;-)
> 
> I literally had them all in my mail box today. up til then I wasn't even going to put the plow on ;-)


Glad to hear you got paid.....

How'd the joystick work out ? I just bought a "SAM" for my plow, and it's larger buttons work well. The old stick worked just fine, but I was concerned, with all of the snow that we were supposed to get this year, that I'd be in the middle of a job, and the old stick's circuit board would have crapped out.

 Good thing I was prepared !


----------



## mkwl

[email protected]**IT!!!!!! SO much for 1-3" of accumulation last night...... barely stuck to the grass, basically all melted off any pavement :realmad: So glad I put the plows on yesterday........ GRRRRRRRR

All I ask is for one more big (like 10"+) or 2 smaller (4"+) storms this winter, before March 10th..... after that, bring on 60* and sunny


----------



## blk90s13

Bust .............


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Still snowing here, but I still haven't put my plow on my truck yet.



I might just go take a nap....


----------



## s. donato

finally started snowing heavier here. still not looking like its gonna stick to the roads. what a waste!!!


T. the joystick works nice and i have a good spot for it too. nothing permanent till i try it out for a few storms... probably next year. i have the handheld(now my back up) but it always annoyed me to not have a drop button - you have to hold the down for it to drop then hold it longer for it to go into float.


----------



## crazyboy

Temps are dropping, and the roads are wet. Could produce some icy situations.


----------



## s. donato

The road surface temp infront of my house is 32 degrees


----------



## V_Scapes

What a bunch of bullcrap. its still snowing lightly here but everything is melting. oh well...anyone that salts should be able to make a few bucks tonight.


----------



## Len90

That sucked... Barely even stuck to the grass. Had more on Wednesday night. Couldn't even try getting a picture for the DOT thread...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

On the bright side....... if you can call it that...



Looked somewhat scenic, I guess.


----------



## RepoMan1968

hooked em up last evening , things have changed. cant get a clear 12 Hour forecast from here yet . waiting for the crystal ball


----------



## crazyboy

Another possibility for an inch or so tonight. Good time to get out and salt.


----------



## V_Scapes

crazyboy;1445973 said:


> Another possibility for an inch or so tonight. Good time to get out and salt.


Where are you located? I thought we were just going to pick up a quick snow shower later from that band moving through pa. i doubt we get anything more than a coating.


----------



## cj7plowing

Atlantic city has about an inch or 2

did anyone read, possible snow for tues (I know thats been a running joke for the season)


----------



## lilsteve08

No snow for Tuesday please, I own a florist and Valentine's Day needs to be sunny and above 40 or above


----------



## Dirty Jersey

cj7plowing;1446268 said:


> Atlantic city has about an inch or 2


More to the 1" mark. Nothing on the paved surfaces.


----------



## V_Scapes

cj7plowing;1446268 said:


> Atlantic city has about an inch or 2
> 
> did anyone read, possible snow for tues (I know thats been a running joke for the season)


I just saw that on hypeuweather. it says rain and snow mix, im going to try and not get excited about it. theres also the same thing forecasted for friday but thatll change 15 times over. i think ill start getting excited for snow storms when the accumulation predictions are at 12". then MAYBE we'll get 3".


----------



## KEC Maintaince

im packing the stuff up and putting things back in the shed then maybe we will get some snow...
gonna go wash the truck again then go to the batting cages.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

What a waste of a year. I give up I dont even care any more... This sucks...


----------



## ppandr

Ditto.....^^^

I have to look at it this way though. This will be by far the highest percentage of profit I'll ever make plowing snow....supporting factors
1. 50% season commercial
2. No significant equipment breakdowns nor purchases, minimal fuel.
3. No business partner
4. Less than $1000 in employee payroll.
5. Salt left from last season.


I'm operating at upwards of 500% profit this year so far....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

ppandr;1446688 said:


> Ditto.....^^^
> 
> I have to look at it this way though. This will be by far the highest percentage of profit I'll ever make plowing snow....supporting factors
> 1. 50% season commercial
> 2. No significant equipment breakdowns nor purchases, minimal fuel.
> 3. No business partner
> 4. Less than $1000 in employee payroll.
> 5. Salt left from last season.
> 
> I'm operating at upwards of 500% profit this year so far....


Great attitude, MAN !Thumbs Up

Yeah, it sucks, but without being somewhat optimistic about it, it will just eat you up Glad to see the "Upside" of this BS season....

I spent a boatload of borrowed $$ this year prepping for the season (including plowing insurance), and I've made just one plow pass @ two of my commercial accounts. I plowed my mother in laws driveway for free, my brother in laws, and mine as well. I'm in the hole, but... there's always next year...

Either I think that way, or I just sell it all and go work @ the local burger joint.


----------



## s. donato

yeah the real loss here is in the insurance department!!! talk about a waste of money. although i will say is at least its another year with no claims ;-)

I also networked this year a lot more and I made friends with a property manager of a pretty large family run business that owns a ton of smaller strip malls up here and hope to get at least one of his accounts for next year.

its not looking so good, so tomorrow the plow comes off and put in the back yard - probably till next year. :-\


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

Goog god keep the faith guys. It ain't over yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RepoMan1968

tjlands;1443825 said:


> THE LIGHT SNOWFALL COMBINED WITH TEMPERATURES BELOW FREEZING WILL CAUSE PATCHY ICING OVERNIGHT ON UNTREATED ROADS, BRIDGES, OVERPASSES AND RAMPS. TEMPERATURES ARE NOT EXPECTED TO RISE ABOVE FREEZING UNTIL AFTER THE MORNING COMMUTE, SO PLEASE BE CAREFUL WHEN DRIVING THIS MORNING.
> 
> Dont take this the wrong way but the above caption was taken from YOUR areas winter weather advisory. So if you did not treat your lots and you get a slip and fall you will be at fault. 100%. Temps were clearly forecasted to go below 32. And if left untreated they woud be icy.
> We treated everything and will get paid for everything.
> Why risk it?
> I would rather show them the reports than say "I didnt think it needed it and was trying to save you money"


ever "pre-treat" a hill and have an accident occur do to cars sliding on salt ? cant win . there are lawyers with a hell of an imagination looking for yacht or summer home payments.


----------



## njsnowremoval

THought that this seemed fitting:salute:


----------



## iceyman

Only 17 days til march... bring the torches out and put winter to bed for good ... i hope


----------



## njsnowremoval

Im hopeing we get at least one more storm. Just not march 3rd.


----------



## iceyman

Historically speaking even in very low snow years we do get one decent storm of at least a 6" snow.. in 07/08 we got one 6" storm and that was pretty much it


----------



## V_Scapes

Id take one 6" storm next week and then thats it. ive got people calling about landscape projects already so time to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Next week would be good--dump truck clutch [email protected] out--stuck engaged. Makes salting very interesting. The 3500 went down friday and today--power steering pump then hydroboost. Got that back up and running--just dont have the dump truck back yet till later this week. Salting a total of 10+ acres does not sound inviting with a tail gate spreader--LOL [email protected] dump truck!!!:realmad: Guess even when it breaks it still moves under its own power and gets through the job so I can not complain. :laughing:


----------



## gahannalawncare

to bad the weather men arent close this year  in Ohio has got nothing..


----------



## V_Scapes

Potential coastal storm sometime sunday. we still have 5 weeks boys...


----------



## mkwl

s. donato;1446768 said:


> yeah the real loss here is in the insurance department!!! talk about a waste of money. although i will say is at least its another year with no claims ;-)
> 
> I also networked this year a lot more and I made friends with a property manager of a pretty large family run business that owns a ton of smaller strip malls up here and hope to get at least one of his accounts for next year.
> 
> its not looking so good, so tomorrow the plow comes off and put in the back yard - probably till next year. :-\


What are you guys paying for "separate" plowing insurance? It's rolled into my contractors' gen liab policy.....


----------



## mkwl

I'm honestly ready for spring- there's nothing in the 10 day forecast I see.... and just a week after that it's March, so bring on SPRING and let's put away this dreary, snowless winter! Plus I just bought a brand new Scag Vride mower- I wanna try it out!!!


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;1448544 said:


> I'm honestly ready for spring- there's nothing in the 10 day forecast I see.... and just a week after that it's March, so bring on SPRING and let's put away this dreary, snowless winter! Plus I just bought a brand new Scag Vride mower- I wanna try it out!!!


You cant just look at the 10 day forecast as it is changed numerous times daily


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;1448544 said:


> I'm honestly ready for spring- there's nothing in the 10 day forecast I see.... and just a week after that it's March, so bring on SPRING and let's put away this dreary, snowless winter! Plus I just bought a brand new Scag Vride mower- I wanna try it out!!!


Those are awsome mowers, i have one as the background on my computer, im a proud scag owner myself. get a picture up here if you can!Thumbs Up

My snow insurance is also attached to my gen. liability policy. I believe it just extends the $2 million of coverage to snow and ice related issues.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

OK fellas,

I'm not hopeful in any way, as I find it just disappoints me when nothing materializes. I already put away my snow blower, and plow blade, so not to jump to conclusions.


Just watched the weather channel. They say that there are several "models" being drawn up right now, and if "one" of them comes to light, that there is a chance for "significant" snow here in NJ. They said to "keep watching" as to see how their information develops. This would be a "Nor Easter with Severe snow accumulations possible" Could be just a ploy to get their ratings up, but who knows ?

Not making this up, nor do I want to even start thinking about it, but I thought since I just watched it, I'd tell you guys about what they were saying.For me, I've already mentally closed out the season. Total loss, for me... but what else is new... I'll keep watching towards "LATE SUNDAY", but I'm still not believing anything until I see it for myself.

I hate disappointments.


----------



## GM_Fan40

Dogplow Dodge;1449503 said:


> OK fellas,
> 
> I'm not hopeful in any way, as I find it just disappoints me when nothing materializes. I already put away my snow blower, and plow blade, so not to jump to conclusions.
> 
> Just watched the weather channel. They say that there are several "models" being drawn up right now, and if "one" of them comes to light, that there is a chance for "significant" snow here in NJ. They said to "keep watching" as to see how their information develops. This would be a "Nor Easter with Severe snow accumulations possible" Could be just a ploy to get their ratings up, but who knows ?
> 
> Not making this up, nor do I want to even start thinking about it, but I thought since I just watched it, I'd tell you guys about what they were saying.For me, I've already mentally closed out the season. Total loss, for me... but what else is new... I'll keep watching towards "LATE SUNDAY", but I'm still not believing anything until I see it for myself.
> 
> I hate disappointments.


Ive heard some talk about this system as well.. Liveweatherblogs.com is referring to it as "the storm of the season" for the northeast.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

GM_Fan40;1449504 said:


> Ive heard some talk about this system as well.. Liveweatherblogs.com is referring to it as "the storm of the season" for the northeast.


I guess they're using http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=3&topicid=919&Itemid=179 as their guide..

Thanks for the tip, although I couldn't decipher that information if my life depended on it.

This map was a little more helpful, although I'm still in the 4" range, as most of nj is

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...wdiscussion&groupid=16&topicid=600&Itemid=179


----------



## V_Scapes

IF everything comes together it does have the potential to be a significant storm. While alot of the models arent jiving together (which was the case all season) there is one that is showing a good potential of a hit saturday night. From what i gather this storm needs to ride up the coast but just a few miles offshore to really set us up for something good. its a tricky scenario because everything has to be in place, it could easily be pushed OTS. Which means theres alot of skepticism surrounding it. This isnt my personal prediction this is just what im relaying from a few different sources. But...i will say that if we do get this storm be ready for some heavy wet snowfall, similar to halloween.


----------



## iceyman

We need to get a little Lucky... which we haven't been all year so were due


----------



## tjlands

Start wishing to the snow gods, latest model for this weekend

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...566627_148565461839826_1360159_81118013_n.jpg


----------



## highlander316

would be a pretty sweet bday present for me on Sunday


----------



## Len90

V_Scapes;1449596 said:


> IF everything comes together it does have the potential to be a significant storm. While alot of the models arent jiving together (which was the case all season) there is one that is showing a good potential of a hit saturday night. From what i gather this storm needs to ride up the coast but just a few miles offshore to really set us up for something good. its a tricky scenario because everything has to be in place, it could easily be pushed OTS. Which means theres alot of skepticism surrounding it. This isnt my personal prediction this is just what im relaying from a few different sources. But...i will say that if we do get this storm be ready for some heavy wet snowfall, similar to halloween.


From what I have gathered we have the 50/50 low this time around which is good. However, it will need to be almost a perfect phase for the storm to occur. The Southern and Northern streams need to phase and transfer the energy for the storm to get the cold and ride up the coast.


----------



## iceyman

If anything it will be a heavy one. Lets hope for the best


----------



## njsnowremoval

Hey guys! Im Hopeing this storm works out. But in the mean time check out a thred i started in the Off topic forum. I could help pass time. Heres a link http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=134822


----------



## RepoMan1968

i seen the dark grey squirrell actually eating , instead of burying this morning . last time that happened was last year before a biggy .

figure it's just as good as a forecast as any


----------



## V_Scapes

Speaking of squirrels eating...no acorns last fall...no snow! The myth holds true.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Acorns fell in July/August which is way early. They say nature provides for its own. Figured it would have been a bad winter since they fell 2 months early


----------



## blk90s13

My chickens did not stop laying eggs this year !


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Plow Nuts;1450004 said:


> Acorns fell in July/August which is way early. They say nature provides for its own. Figured it would have been a bad winter since they fell 2 months early


That's so weird, as I was wondering why that happened @ the time. I didn't actually pay much attention to it, until you just brought it up...

Good catch !

Now to find the squirrels who took my nuts....

Oh, crap......!

That's my wife.... I forgot


----------



## cj7plowing

only model that was holding on is now sliding south. trough in rockies is not going to help. 

I cant wait to start buying some of this equipment that all these guys bought.
plow equipment is going to be selling cheap soon. Thumbs Up


----------



## Len90

cj7plowing;1450175 said:


> only model that was holding on is now sliding south. trough in rockies is not going to help.
> 
> I cant wait to start buying some of this equipment that all these guys bought.
> plow equipment is going to be selling cheap soon. Thumbs Up


Way too soon to make the calls like that... 00z Euro and CMC were decent and we will be playing the model hop until the 00z suite tonight. The important thing right now is that there is a storm showing up. I wouldn't call anything over until Saturday. Too many factors and possibilities to consider.

Just my opinion and $.02 worth


----------



## iceyman

Len90;1450299 said:


> Way too soon to make the calls like that... 00z Euro and CMC were decent and we will be playing the model hop until the 00z suite tonight. The important thing right now is that there is a storm showing up. I wouldn't call anything over until Saturday. Too many factors and possibilities to consider.
> 
> Just my opinion and $.02 worth


Agree... alot can go right and even more can go wrong... i love the fact that news channels are acting like this isnt possible to produce snow


----------



## cj7plowing

iceyman;1450495 said:


> Agree... alot can go right and even more can go wrong... i love the fact that news channels are acting like this isnt possible to produce snow


I know I just like throwing adart at the dart board and calling the storm. kinda a like the forecasters!

I still think the chance is slim and the media need to drum up there ratings for better advertising deals. Big snow storms drum up alot of media attention. Kinda like the hurricane this summer. you would have thought the world was coming to an end.


----------



## iceyman

cj7plowing;1450501 said:


> Kinda like the hurricane this summer. you would have thought the world was coming to an end.


kinda wish it did .. lol ... had basically the biggest job in my companies history that weekend and it ended up being postponed and i lost a boatload.. tough luck especially going into winter.. o well .. take the lumps and move on.


----------



## MatthewG

Squirrel was eating in my yard this morning


----------



## 90plow

Your "nuts" matt..... Ha. Ha ha


----------



## cj7plowing

the Squirrel in my yard was eating a boston creme donut this am. not sure what that means. then he decided to sun bath himself on my patio furniture.

I am concearned he will become to fat to climb the tree.


----------



## blk90s13

You got way too much time on your hands loooooooooool


----------



## njsnowremoval

IS it just zoom or were you really close to said squirrle. ALSO i wonder what they said about a squirrle going up to the counter at DD


----------



## cj7plowing

I was parked in my truck talking on the phone and he came walking along the fence with it. In the fall I watched him eat a slice of pizza at dinner time. I think the squirrel has a little ****** in him.


----------



## s&mll

cj7plowing;1450727 said:


> I was parked in my truck talking on the phone and he came walking along the fence with it. In the fall I watched him eat a slice of pizza at dinner time. I think the squirrel has a little ****** in him.


Hahaha the picture of him laying out is great

on a side not http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/13058800/weatherbell

That is a video from facebook bashing jb and weatherbell


----------



## cj7plowing

stick a fork in it, northern branch is going to be here sooner than the southern branch. Models are sliding south . JB and Severe NJ weather on facebook is calling for a bomb dumping 24" of snow. 

such a joke. They make every storm sound like its going to be the end all be all. How many times can they do it before they lose their following??? 


It might clip us at best. coating to 2" is my guess if anything


----------



## Len90

cj7plowing;1450906 said:


> stick a fork in it, northern branch is going to be here sooner than the southern branch. Models are sliding south . JB and Severe NJ weather on facebook is calling for a bomb dumping 24" of snow.
> 
> such a joke. They make every storm sound like its going to be the end all be all. How many times can they do it before they lose their following???
> 
> It might clip us at best. coating to 2" is my guess if anything


Umm I'd save my white flag until after the 12z run tomorrow afternoon. The 00z site which starts with the GFS after 10:30 is going to be huge.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hey CJ

You took those pix of the squirrel in the fall, right ?


Green on the trees and sunlight ? That sure wasn't from this morning....


Good shots, BTW


----------



## cj7plowing

Dogplow Dodge;1450952 said:


> Hey CJ
> 
> You took those pix of the squirrel in the fall, right ?
> 
> Green on the trees and sunlight ? That sure wasn't from this morning....
> 
> Good shots, BTW


late spring last year, I guess he was fattening up for the summer time.

I was just poking fun at the commentary about squirrel habits and fall


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

cj7plowing;1451005 said:


> I was just poking fun at the commentary about squirrel habits and fall


Love the pic of the flattened squirrel.

Hope you washed the table of all the squirrel gonad stains on it. Rat ******* was humping your table.....


----------



## RepoMan1968

cj7plowing;1450673 said:


> the Squirrel in my yard was eating a boston creme donut this am. not sure what that means. then he decided to sun bath himself on my patio furniture.
> 
> I am concearned he will become to fat to climb the tree.


That squirrell looks too tired to chase a nut :laughing:


----------



## james.j.smith

> Umm I'd save my white flag until after the 12z run tomorrow afternoon. The 00z site which starts with the GFS after 10:30 is going to be huge.


been meaning to ask this or google it but what is 12z, 00z and GFS?


----------



## Len90

james.j.smith;1451164 said:


> been meaning to ask this or google it but what is 12z, 00z and GFS?


GFS is just one of a couple of computer models used in predicting weather. The models refresh every couple of hours. 00z and 12z are just the time runs for the model. GFS 00z is around 10:30pm and the 12z is around 10:30 am. There are additional runs at 6z an 18z but they are not really as important since the new data is usually put into the 00z and 12z


----------



## herb1001

How far north is this storm going to get. Can Jeremy Lin do anything to help?


----------



## Andy96XLT

winning post of the year ^^^^^^:laughing: He does everything else!


----------



## iceyman

Central Jersey maybe the cutoff if it doesnt go north


----------



## V_Scapes

Not looking too good for me. But anyone in central and southern NJ might want to hook em up.


----------



## Len90

V_Scapes;1451272 said:


> Not looking too good for me. But anyone in central and southern NJ might want to hook em up.


ehhh not looking like it'll be much right now. Best chances will be southern NJ but I don't think there will be much of anything.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Len90;1451291 said:


> ehhh not looking like it'll be much right now. Best chances will be southern NJ but I don't think there will be much of anything.


Looks like it will hit where most of our accounts are anyway... hoping for more than an inch! lol

They said it would be bigger than what we've seen this season already, well 2.2" would win that title ! Hell ill take anything right now but damn even 3-4" would be nice by this point :/:realmad:


----------



## 600rrpilot

Its going to be too warm, regardless where it exits the coast. There no cold air in place, and this storm isnt going to bring the cold in with it. Think about it.


----------



## Len90

600rrpilot;1451305 said:


> Its going to be too warm, regardless where it exits the coast. There no cold air in place, and this storm isnt going to bring the cold in with it. Think about it.


Probably so, but the 850s would be favorable for at least wet snow to fall. Surface temps are the issue.


----------



## GM_Fan40

So basically if it does snow, it wont stick..?


----------



## 600rrpilot

exactly. Last weekend the surface temps on my accounts were 39 degrees at 4:00 AM. Hence why nothing stuck all day long. I bet this weekend they are even higher. Im not even sticking around, Im going upstate.


----------



## Plow Nuts

Another storm passes us by. :realmad:

Maybe I could use the plow to clean up excess leaves that have piled up on my lawn from my neighbors lawn.....wear my winter gloves etc--strobes on.. just won't be the same though :laughing:


----------



## V_Scapes

Seriously, what a crock of ****.

Im ready to start slingin mulch. seasonal contracts are already sent out.


----------



## Len90

And yet the state DOT pretreated roads. Saw them spraying route 18 between 34 and 35/36... It was after hours too so count that as overtime...


----------



## srl28

Yep pretreated up here in the northern part of the state. None of the weather sites show any snow now.


----------



## mkwl

Winter is over fellas, and just as well- I've got my new Scag V-Ride ready to rock and roll!!!! I wanna start slinging mulch and doing spring cleanups!


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Well, good thing it's passing, My VP-44 injection pump went in the truck.


----------



## Guzzo856

There calling for 3-5in down here in Atlantic county


----------



## RepoMan1968

Zero to 6 is my forecast most likely , after a 50* day , not so likely .

if you plow lawns , your in good shape.


what a year . reminds me of "OH 8" or "OH2"


----------



## RepoMan1968

Guzzo856;1451682 said:


> There calling for 3-5in down here in Atlantic county


I MAY visit mr trump sunday .


----------



## ToddM NJ

The storm has tracked South a little more. No snow at all now in Atlantic County. Putting the plow away on Sunday. Didn't even get to drop it once this year.


----------



## gman2310

Might be slinging mulch sooner than you think, 70s on wed and thurs


----------



## XtremeSnowPros

It's not over yet. The models are wavering back and forth. Extreme Southern NJ still has a chance.


----------



## cj7plowing

Like I said 4 days ago, nothing for storm to ride up, Now baltimore and DC arent going to get anything. The hype on these storms has been getting more and more ridiculous.


10 years ago you didnt count on getting snow until the day before. Now people start getting excited about a storm before it rolls out of northern Japan

70s midweek and the weather humpers are talking about coastal storm next weekend.


----------



## cj7plowing

gman2310;1451865 said:


> Might be slinging mulch sooner than you think, 70s on wed and thurs


how are you doing with the Wawa's? last time we talked it was a good gig.


----------



## s&mll

XtremeSnowPros;1451885 said:


> It's not over yet. The models are wavering back and forth. Extreme Southern NJ still has a chance.


Thumbs Up Good to see yah back on.


----------



## Len90

cj7plowing;1451910 said:


> Like I said 4 days ago, nothing for storm to ride up, Now baltimore and DC arent going to get anything. The hype on these storms has been getting more and more ridiculous.
> 
> 10 years ago you didnt count on getting snow until the day before. Now people start getting excited about a storm before it rolls out of northern Japan
> 
> 70s midweek and the weather humpers are talking about coastal storm next weekend.


Ummm 70's? I've only seen 50's or what I am just calling more of the same.


----------



## V_Scapes

Yea I dont understand where you guys are getting 70's from.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

V_Scapes;1452369 said:


> Yea I dont understand where you guys are getting 70's from.


I know...

Wishful thinking, so all the ladies can wear their bikinis again !purplebou


----------



## Guzzo856

i want to kick all weather forecasters in the face.. their all like once again we are dodging the bullet and thank god for no snow..smh


----------



## to_buy

I hate Mother Nature, she better make up for it this summer, Oh wait we won't be able to go to the Jersey Shore because gas will be 5 bucks a gallon.
I don't know what to hope for anymore.


----------



## lilsteve08

Same here I just can't stand hearing the weather guessers happy to report the storm just missed up, my foot certainly wouldn't miss his ass, when I kick it around the newsroom, LOL, I still have faith we will get at least one storm before spring, probably causing us to get a late soggy wet start on cleanups, I should bust out the power rake and spreader


----------



## V_Scapes

I think my plows are going to get a wash and silicone application this week and be put away till october. Im pulling the mowers and equipment out this week for pre season servicing. 
I think its going to be an early spring as i predicted, from the looks of things our spring is going to be pretty hectic, the phone is slowly starting to ring with _good_ calls. so im excited for the warmer weather.


----------



## iceyman

60 on Wednesday... yeehaw


----------



## Rich Graz

Potential Snow on March 5th


----------



## RepoMan1968

18 good days left after next sunday . looking for the crippler


----------



## lilsteve08

I am still amazed that other than Oct 29th and the other small storm that we haven't even had a ice event to salt, this has really hurt my income and now a cheap andscape customer responded to my 2012 mowing agreement with a NO on 2 properties, a Bid 1210 bucks for the season combined for the 2 small properties. Sucks but expected... Just another nail in the coffin LOL


----------



## Rich Graz

Potential Snow on March 5th "Edit: accident double post"


----------



## V_Scapes

Rich Graz;1453547 said:


> Potential Snow on March 5th "Edit: accident double post"


Yea Yea Yea...its way too far out right now, everything looks good on the models when theyre 2 weeks out. Ill really start listening when its 3 days away.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes;1453762 said:


> Yea Yea Yea...its way too far out right now, everything looks good on the models when theyre 2 weeks out. Ill really start listening when its 3 days away.


Sometimes3 days away is too far out.... going to camelback tomorrow to
Ski in a tshirt... should be a good time


----------



## XtremeSnowPros

As you could see with this last storm on Sunday that hit south of us. They did not nail it down to less then 24 hours prior to the storm happening. This season the models are having trouble with the conditions we're presently in.


----------



## djt1029

What a joke this winter's been, I'm planning on getting my equipment ready for sping over the course of the next week or so, wouldn't be suprised if we get a snow once we break ground on some landscape jobs and get the ball rolling on spring cleanups. Mother nature f'd with us all winter, so it will probably do the same and snow once we don't want it anymore


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029;1453929 said:


> What a joke this winter's been, I'm planning on getting my equipment ready for sping over the course of the next week or so, wouldn't be suprised if we get a snow once we break ground on some landscape jobs and get the ball rolling on spring cleanups. Mother nature f'd with us all winter, so it will probably do the same and snow once we don't want it anymore


Unfortunatly I feel that same anxiety. Im anxious to start cleanups and mulch in early March but I know ill get my ass chewed out if we do a cleanup and it snows. Lady nature ****** us at the end of last season now shell **** us for the start of this one.


----------



## RepoMan1968

lotta *****n an a moanin goin on here . lmbo


----------



## cj7plowing

Does everyone forget that we get years without snow? This has been the 5th or 6th season I have seen under 6" of snow since 1989. you roll with the punches , If you try to make a living off snow plowing you need to have a mix of flat season rates and per push accounts. So that way you have money coming in either way. We dont live in Maine or Wisconsin where they get 30 storms a year. 

We have just been fortunate the last 2 seasons to get hit. 3 years ago we didnt even make it to 10" of snow for the season.


----------



## djt1029

This is the first time since 01-02 that i can remember there being less then a foot of snow in this area. On the bright side of this disappointing winter, next winter can only be better.



V_Scapes;1454000 said:


> Unfortunatly I feel that same anxiety. Im anxious to start cleanups and mulch in early March but I know ill get my ass chewed out if we do a cleanup and it snows. Lady nature ****** us at the end of last season now shell **** us for the start of this one.


I'm planning on getting the ball rolling with a couple hardscape that i already have lined up first since some snow can't f*** that up, cleanups probably mid march.


----------



## highlander316

brickman has started clean-ups in my area already. Saw some big mulch piles sitting at their accounts.


----------



## RepoMan1968

djt1029;1454291 said:


> This is the first time since 01-02 that i can remember there being less then a foot of snow in this area. On the bright side of this disappointing winter, next winter can only be better.
> 
> I'm planning on getting the ball rolling with a couple hardscape that i already have lined up first since some snow can't f*** that up, cleanups probably mid march.


*two thousand eight was lite ......6" * *next winter will take care of itself*


----------



## cj7plowing

djt1029;1454291 said:


> This is the first time since 01-02 that i can remember there being less then a foot of snow in this area. On the bright side of this disappointing winter, next winter can only be better.
> 
> I see you are from North Jersey, I am central and alot of times the cut off is 20 miles north of us here around sandy hook


----------



## djt1029

RepoMan1968;1454923 said:


> *two thousand eight was lite ......6" * *next winter will take care of itself*


Where you are maybe, but here we had probably 20-25" that winter.



cj7plowing;1455049 said:


> cj7plowing;1454291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are from North Jersey, I am central and alot of times the cut off is 20 miles north of us here around sandy hook
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, for a small state there can be a big variation in snowfall here. We average just under 30" a year here so a winter with just 4" is pretty far off
Click to expand...


----------



## iceyman

Central Jersey had 6" in 08... i remember it good bcuz it was the first year i had a plow


----------



## cj7plowing

03 was awful and so was 97,92

Its amazing the cut off lines can be a mile or so. 

On another note just bought another truck from a guy that needed to liqiudate some equipment for payroll.


----------



## Plow Nuts

On a plus side the bowtie just showed that in the last 2 years where the temps averaged more than 4.5 degrees above normal for December, January, and Feb we got an average of 5.6 inches in snow in March 2 out of 3 yars which match this years pattern and above average temps. He stated March got cold and snowy...although 1 year it stayed warm and we got bupkis. :salute:

I guess this gives us the chance to swing a clutch in the old ford dump truck now. We have been holding off thinking if we did not do it and needed the truck it would snow--we tried fellas :laughing:


----------



## rcn971

I think maybe I'll go pick up my skid steer from my condo site tomorrow.....if that doesn't make it snow.....nothing will lol


----------



## NJjunior973

Sussex-carbon-monroe-
including the cities of...newton...jim thorpe...stroudsburg
329 pm est thu feb 23 2012

...winter weather advisory in effect from midnight tonight to
9 am est friday...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
weather advisory for snow...sleet and freezing rain...which is in
effect from midnight tonight to 9 am est friday.

* locations...the poconos of northeast pennsylvania into sussex
county of northwest new jersey.

* accumulations...snow and sleet accumulation of up to 1 inch...along
with up to 1 tenth inch of glaze...especially higher terrain.

* timing...mixed precipitation develops between midnight and 2 am
and quickly changes to a burst of snow that may dump an inch in
a 90 minute period before changing to sleet or freezing rain by
5 am. Valleys should be hovering close to or just above freezing
with less certainty regarding the extent of hazardous conditions
there.

* impacts...high confidence of hazardous travel in elevated
areas.


----------



## s&mll

Srl and u Sparta guys should be seeing some action


----------



## srl28

Very little but some. Higher eleveations got a good coating, which once it turned to sleet and rain got nice and icy and slushy. Not many guys out this morning, don't think they got the memo that there was gonna be this quick little storm. Had a band of heavy rain move through at around 615 or so that washed most of it away in spots. All depends on where you were.


----------



## iceyman

I think my house mite blow over


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman;1457404 said:


> I think my house mite blow over


Your not kidding, just went through a crazy snow squal on 287 south, couldnt even see the mountains in the distance.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I saw 3 snow flakes along the shore today.




Maybe I'll swing over to Dunkin Donuts and hang out with those guys who work for the road dept.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Just finished resurfacing my Fisher plow. Think I'll throw a tarp on it and pack it away for next season.


----------



## rbyrnesjr

Just took all the spare parts out of my truck yesterday. Calling it a season.


----------



## mkwl

NOAA's saying 70% chance of snow here (Northwestern Bergen County) for Wednesday-Thursday morning..... anyone think it'll amount to anything? I'm not holding my breath.... but just maybe.....


----------



## ppandr

Ok...I'm gonna take all the credit for anything that comes this week....

Last Saturday while in upstate NY with one of my Jeeps, I was driving...ummmm. lets say to fast for the conditions (whether it was mine or the road)  I slid head on into a cliff face and bent the frame rails...one up and the other down...as well as mashed my plow mount which I had fabbed from 1/4x12" channel...it was super duty. Unfortunately the soft frame rails on the jeep aren't. Not only did I f the jeep up but I f-ed up my reoccurring back problem. Its been percocet and valium since.

And it gets better.....but due to current domestic violence charges against my soon to be ex I can not comment further. FML

We should see something this week.........


----------



## s&mll

ppandr;1458478 said:


> Ok...I'm gonna take all the credit for anything that comes this week....
> 
> Last Saturday while in upstate NY with one of my Jeeps, I was driving...ummmm. lets say to fast for the conditions (whether it was mine or the road)  I slid head on into a cliff face and bent the frame rails...one up and the other down...as well as mashed my plow mount which I had fabbed from 1/4x12" channel...it was super duty. Unfortunately the soft frame rails on the jeep aren't. Not only did I f the jeep up but I f-ed up my reoccurring back problem. Its been percocet and valium since.
> 
> And it gets better.....but due to current domestic violence charges against my soon to be ex I can not comment further. FML
> 
> We should see something this week.........


crappy run of events. Hope your luck changes


----------



## V_Scapes

Im hearing an event for wednesday but from what I gather itll be a quick shot of snow up front then changing to rain. Even if we see a couple inches itll all get washed away anyhow. upstate could get hammered with snow...good thing cause i want to go snowmobiling on the 10th.


----------



## s&mll

Anything is possible.... Getting it to stick with these temps is another story


----------



## Len90

s&mll;1458952 said:


> Anything is possible.... Getting it to stick with these temps is another story


Last week we wanted that storm to trend north and it went south where Virginia got snow. This time we want the storm to trend south and it is going north. This means warmer temps and the dreaded 4 letter word that begins with an R. Still some time left but not looking good at this time.

As for anyone that sees snow right now, doubt it will stick as ground temps are very warm.


----------



## V_Scapes

I just watched Lee Goldburgs forcast, the models are showing that the storm might arive around 2pm on wednesday but he was thinking that it might get in alittle earlier which would mean more time for snowfall. north of 80 could see 1-3" and southern NY about 3-5". still have some time before it gets here, 
I wouldnt mind scraping parking lots one more time, at least it wont stick around too long afterward.


----------



## iceyman

Im goin skiing up at gore... hoping for some nice powder up there by Thursday


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like a possible 1-2" for my area tommorow between 8am-12pm. yet less than an hour north of here might see 5". 
Who knows if we'll even be able to go out for a few hours with everything changing to rain eventually.


----------



## mkwl

Well I'm sick as a dog today- probably have the flu- so we should be seeing something tomorrow LOL


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes;1459653 said:


> Looks like a possible 1-2" for my area tommorow between 8am-12pm. yet less than an hour north of here might see 5".
> Who knows if we'll even be able to go out for a few hours with everything changing to rain eventually.


us in central Jersey are all to familiar with that.. we can get and inch or two and a half hoir north has 6-8.. this time im driving to the 6-8 lol


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman;1459788 said:


> us in central Jersey are all to familiar with that.. we can get and inch or two and a half hoir north has 6-8.. this time im driving to the 6-8 lol


Yea i know. My cousin is in bordentown. although sometimes you guys get hit with a storm taking a more southerly track when we dont get much. But for this "event" i think its safe to say youll be staying warm and dry inside, unfortunatly.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Apparently the NJ DOT presalted "brine" on i-295 in mercer/burlington counties... why i dont know, its 52deg out now, low of 30 tonight, rain tomorrow morning 8am at very earliest and 34deg by then and warming to 42deg for the day and 41 as the low tomorrow :/

sucks, i really wish we could get 1-2 rounds of salt down out of this at least though... still not sure where we're going to store all this extra damn salt!

Im already sitting on pallets out the butt all over from last year and never touched our backup bulk salt in the bin... so no room to add any to it either 

Oh and saw another dump truck with spreader for highways i guess filled with salt an hour ago.


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone going to the landscape show tommorow? Always ****** weather for the show day.


----------



## shovelracer

Surplus salt everywhere this season. My town has been putting it down nice an heavy the last few iffy events. . Our local brine station had the tanks 3/4 full the other day. Not sure how long it takes to empty them but I bet they are 5000 gallon tanks. I wouldn't mind getting rid of some of our salt too.


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING

I will be at the show tomorrow.


----------



## bronco91

it snowing in wyckoff


----------



## 90plow

Turned to rain in morristown around 11:30 am


----------



## V_Scapes

Mix with rain here, we got a quick coating on non paved surfaces. bummer. itd be great if the temp dropped!


----------



## herb1001

See everyone in November!


----------



## blk90s13

herb1001;1461631 said:


> See everyone in November!


Yep I am about ready to put the plow away as well


----------



## V_Scapes

When is everyone planning on starting cleanups? I'm looking at the 12-13th for start up.


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Well I am out see you guys In Nov... What a waste I am sure next year will be better !!! We can all hope.. This year was bad I would like to forget all about it.. Good luck guys all spring and summer...


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes;1461717 said:


> When is everyone planning on starting cleanups? I'm looking at the 12-13th for start up.


Im either starting sometime that week or the monday of the following week.


----------



## djt1029

AG09;1461760 said:


> Im either starting sometime that week or the monday of the following week.


I'm planning on that monday, the 19th, usually dont start cleanups until April 1 but this is a strange year. Let's hope a mild winter leads into a mild summer, but I doubt that will be the case.


----------



## Plow Nuts

some clean ups already done--will get into full swing in about 2 weeks. All equipment is serviced and ready to go--except a few small pieces. We spent the winter ( while waiting on snow) sitting in the shop servicing all the mowers, edgers, weed wackers, thatcher, aerator, hedge trimmers, blowers, and just have the trailer left to fix a few racks, check the brakes, make sure there are no water leaks, replace the right side spring and roller for the door, hang the gas caddy and we are off and rolling. Mulch delivered to the shop yesterday. :salute:



Just have to truck the salt from site back to the shop :realmad:


----------



## ppandr

Im either getting old or tired of this business. Seriously considering cutting back to only my two bread and butter commercials next year and bagging all 80 resi's. My commercials average half of my snow income and I can do with one $25/hr guy ( and one is seasonal). I can sell my jeeps and another 2wd truck I have and buy a 4wd 350 and save on insurance etc. All the stress from snowplowing comes from dealing with the resi customers anyway. Maybe my common sense is over coming my greed......


----------



## rcn971

Something tells me the lowballing is gonna be brutal this spring from lack of snow money.....someone told me their irrigation company came and activated their system for the year this week.....sounds like someone is destitute.....lol. I can hardly wait to start seeing the prices.


----------



## V_Scapes

That may be so but i think that the demand for landscape related work will be up. with the winter being mild people where able to look at their yards and be outside more and realize things that they really want done. If everything pans out for me its going to be a great spring. i went and sold two jobs yesterday without having to really work for it. It also doesnt hurt that the media reports an "improving" economy.


----------



## rcn971

Time will tell.....hope you are right


----------



## Andy96XLT

mid to upper 60s by wednesday and thursday this week. I think were done boys. Bring on Car show season!!


----------



## 90plow

Well that sucked...


----------



## iceyman

Ice cream weather upon us ... woohoo


----------



## s&mll

It's funny normally this time of year I can't wait for warm weather and doing lighting again. But I'm in no mood to start working again. I feel cheated. I didn't get my snow fix in. Now I have to stare at plows for 3 more seasons


----------



## XtremeSnowPros

I feel the same way!


----------



## s&mll

Hey xtremesnowpros.... Your websites says your a snow only contractor. Does that mean you take off the rest of the year? Boy you must have it easy!


----------



## rcn971

Our local Rita's opened this weekend.....I think it's o-v-e-r


----------



## rcn971

Found out about a new car show in Wall Twsp this year....yeah a nice local one!


----------



## XtremeSnowPros

s&mll;1465128 said:


> Hey xtremesnowpros.... Your websites says your a snow only contractor. Does that mean you take off the rest of the year? Boy you must have it easy!


Yes we are snow only but we have it far from easy and no we do not get to take the rest of the year off. We are actually busier from now until fall prepping for the next winter.


----------



## cj7plowing

The plows will be so warm on thursday they will actually melt the snow while you are plowing. 

Has anyone tried using a wideout to clean up leaves?


----------



## V_Scapes

s&mll;1465048 said:


> It's funny normally this time of year I can't wait for warm weather and doing lighting again. But I'm in no mood to start working again. I feel cheated. I didn't get my snow fix in. Now I have to stare at plows for 3 more seasons


I also feel the same way, i feel like im still waiting for winter to arrive.Although i did start to get excited today when i loaded the trailer up for the first time with all the equipment. We are starting cleanups Monday, but not before i go look for snow on friday to go snowmobiling!
I think i know what jinxed us this year, i hung up a nice poster of a john deere with snowblower attachment in my office in late fall, the captio reads "The only cold youll get this winter is cold hard cash." Whoops, sorry fellas :laughing:
Ill be back in november, its too depressing coming on here anymore hahahaha, good luck this season! :salute:


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

Good luck this year Guys !!!! Lets have a great spring and summer and but this one to bed. I will see you guys back hear in the fall and we will start it all over again. Best of luck to all you guys !!!!!! :salute::salute:


----------



## Len90

Hey everyone I just want to let you all know that the snow plow calendar that a couple of us from the DOT thread is in the works again. If you are interested please do follow up as it will be a free pdf for you to print out. There will be some stuff from NJ in it.


----------



## iceyman

See you guys next year... hope everyone has a great spring and summer.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Mowed my blown and blew leaves yesterday... See you guys next year


----------



## RepoMan1968

see you guys in ocean city


----------



## exclusive

is anyone going to the snow and ice convention in buffalo this year


----------



## crazyboy

Well since this winter is over, if anyone needs a sub for next winter let me know. :laughing:


----------



## rcn971

Pulled out all my stakes today


----------



## lilsteve08

There are still guys that say we might get snow up until April 15th, some of them are on Lawnsite.com and are hesitant to do cleanups etc. Wishful thinking huh? LOL


----------



## blk90s13

lilsteve08;1470711 said:


> There are still guys that say we might get snow up until April 15th, some of them are on Lawnsite.com and are hesitant to do cleanups etc. Wishful thinking huh? LOL


Yea it will hit hard after the 15th of April it will be called the blizzard that never happened :laughing:


----------



## NJjunior973

going out on a limb and saying one more storm, around easter.. not quite spring yet.


----------



## lilsteve08

Just can't get my mind off the white stuff, or lack there of....any predictions for NNJ guys??? Between no snow and the loss of my 2 lawn accounts I'm suckin wind....


----------



## crazyboy

lilsteve08;1476190 said:


> Just can't get my mind off the white stuff, or lack there of....any predictions for NNJ guys??? Between no snow and the loss of my 2 lawn accounts I'm suckin wind....


It will probably snow in July with the crazy winter we had.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

crazyboy;1476467 said:


> It will probably snow in July with the crazy winter we had.


Well, I think you were wrong with this prediction...

Sure you're not a weatherman ????


----------



## crazyboy

Dogplow Dodge;1482845 said:


> Well, I think you were wrong with this prediction...
> 
> Sure you're not a weatherman ????


I wish I made what they made to be wrong all the time. :laughing:


----------



## exclusive

hey guys any word on the weather this winter in nj


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

exclusive;1487980 said:


> hey guys any word on the weather this winter in nj


This is what I've heard....

"it's extremely unusual that two consecutive years are the same in weather patterns".

So this basically means that most likely we will have either a "normal" year, or "excessively heavy" year.... or something in between.

Looking forwards to either one ..Thumbs Up


----------

